# Pregnancy - April 2012



## DJF

Team lists :)
DJF - pink
Purpleish - pink
missangie - blue
CertainTurton - pink
BleedingBlack - pink 
hoppinforbabe - pink
ChezTunes - pink
babyv_s2012 - pink


Hi Everyone,
I got my third BFP today and I am super excited. Looking for some lovely ladies to chat with on this new adventure :) I am 29 and have been married for 3 years. My husband and I just started trying in July and were lucky enough to get a BFP on the first try. This is our first pregnant and no one knows we are pregnant yet. We probably won't tell anyone until 8-12 weeks. It's hard keeping it to my self. My hubby seems to be on a bit of a roller coaster from excited to scared and nervous. He thinks he always has to be the strong one for me and be realistic in case something happens and he needs to be there for me. I told him I would be ok whatever happens. So that's my story. What's yours?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Congrats on your BFP!!! I just got my 100% real BFP yesterday but i had a ghost line on 9dpo. I am due April 3,2012 This is my 5th baby but my Dh & I have tried for this baby for 6 years to find out that he has NO sperm. My kids are from a PM. We had to use donor sperm to get our baby and we were lucky to get our BFP on the first try!! I have a friend on here that just got her BFP too and is due in April as well. We are all going to have happy and healthy 9 months with beautiful take home babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Carhar

Hi DJF, 

Please can I be your buddy? I'm also due 1 April.

I just got my bfp today. I held out until I was late.

I'm 31 and my OH is 29, we have been together for 9 years and decided in October to ttc when I was diagnosed with pcos. I rarely ovulate on my own so was prescribed clomid. We got our bfp on our second cycle.

My OH is also going through the rollercoaster of emotion. I'm also terrified!

We're going to tell my immediate family in a couple of weeks and his family in September. We live closer to my family and we've had a lot of things going on, so hopefully it'll cheer them up.

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I forgot to say congratulations to you both x


----------



## brkbntly

Hi ladies! Congratulations on all of the bfps!
My DH and I have been ttc for 5 months and finally got our bfp on Friday. I am due April 3rd and I'm bursting with excitement.


----------



## DJF

Congratulations everyone!!!! and nice to meet you! I am still kind of in awe of this whole thing :) Keep me posted on how you are doing. I have been starving for the last week. Not sure what is up with that. Actually got up at 4am this morning to have OJ and a granola bar because I couldn't fall back asleep and my stomach was growling.


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I've got the opposite. I think it's just nerves.

What symptoms has everyone had? At the moment I only have heartburn, sore bbs and the occasional twinge. I've also been exhausted x


----------



## brkbntly

I'm with you DJF. I'm starving and also have a headache nausea and light cramps. I'm still in shock and can't wait to hear the first heartbeat. When are you making your first dr appt?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I have been really hungry, really sore bbs, pinching/pulling/twinges, lower back pain and today I woke up feeling a little sick to my tummy. I also have to pee a lot!!

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I'm calling this week to make my first apt. I want to hear that heartbeat too. I am going to cry I'm sure when I do!!


----------



## DJF

I had mild nausea that feels better when I eat but that seems to have gone away. My BB's are bigger and the veins more noticeable. The are also a little sore but not bad. My abs feel weird .. it's not quite like a cramp but like they need to be stretched sorta. Not sure how to describe it. And the hunger!! I made my first appointment for 8 weeks. My doctor doesn't do the first prenatal visit until then. I can't wait for the appointment!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I got my BFP today--All the different Tickers seem to be putting me at a different due date between March 31 (40 wks from lmp) or April 1st/3rd. I think with my son I didn't schedule with my mid-wife until 10weeks, but will probably call this week to find out if that is going to be the same recommendation this time around (Was confirmed with OB office with that pregnancy prior to the 10 week appointment).


----------



## Heather M

Hey Ladies, I'm due April 3rd with #2- You should all add yourselve's to the list for april! April Mummies and Daddies!


----------



## Heather M

I'm 28 and my DH is 32. This is our second baby. Got pregnant with #1 right on the first month and this time in month 2! Last time around I was quite achy (boobs and cramping) but this time so far I've got nothing except that I'm VERY hungry! We'll see how things go as time continues!


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks Heather M--this is #2 for me as well. Im 26 and DH is 26 also (will be 27 when baby comes).


----------



## Heather M

Blakesmom- Your profile pic is adorable! I'm excited for #2 but it's kind of frightening to think about two under 2 for a couple of months!


----------



## summer012

Hi! I just got my BFP (with #1) on Thursday night! Still in shock but so so excited!! My husband and I have been married for 1 year and we were ttc for 2 months so we feel very blessed to be expecting! Haven't had my first prenatal appt yet (just blood work and will schedule first appointment tomorrow depending on their recommendation).
So far I've had pretty mild symptoms- occasional nausea which is better when I eat something, hungry, thirsty, occasional cramps/twinges.

Congrats to you all!!! :happydance:


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Congratulations all!!

I'm so happy to see quite a few others who have April 1st as their due date. I hope we can stick together and support one another during the next 9 months!!

My husband and I have been married for nearly 3 years. Our daughter is 1 year and 4 months old. We have been trying to fall pregnant this time around since Leilah was 6 months old... 

I haven't had any real symptoms yet. Although my sense of smell has gotten a lot better and the smell from the seafood department at the supermarket and my elevit prenatal vitamin always makes me want to gag. Slight cramping here or there but that's really it!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Heather M said:


> Blakesmom- Your profile pic is adorable! I'm excited for #2 but it's kind of frightening to think about two under 2 for a couple of months!

I don't blame you--18months-21 months was the most stressful time with Blake that I have had so far just because his mind knew what he wanted/needed but he wasn't able to communicate very well so it was frustrating--throw a newborn in there and YIKES!! But you will adapt quickly I'm certain : ) I was hoping to have Blake and new baby closer together but it took some time so we will just enjoy the "just ending diapers stage" to start them up again really soon we this new addition gets here this Spring.


----------



## DJF

Looks like there are a lot of us - this is exciting! I am feeling pretty tired this morning. I have been weaning myself off coffee for the last couple of months and stopped drinking it as soon as I got the BFP but how I want some this morning :) I bought a decaf mocha this morning just to try to trick my brain into thinking it's had some coffee. I left a voicemail with my Dr this morning. I haven't talked to her and my first appointment isn't until Aug 26 so I wanted to ask her some questions. It's going to be a long summer waiting for that appointment. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies, I would love to join this thread and tell you my story. :) I just got 2 bfp's this morning!! So excited. I was 15dpo and 1 day late when I got them. I had tested from 10dpo-14dpo and got bfn's, so I was super excited when I got my Bfp today. :) We had bd'd only 2x this mon, so I for sure thought we had miss the boat! This will me our 3rd baby and we are just as excited as if it was our 1st. How is everyone else today??


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I'm feeling the same as testerday. Still gaging every 5 mins but I say bring it on!! I took a CBE digital and got the beautiful word "Pregnant" I am so happy!! No cramps today but my lower back is still kind of hurting. My bbs are getting really big..:happydance: free boob job!!! :haha: I hope that my ob sends me for a US soon I want to see my baby!! I am still shocked that I'm pregnant but the digi test really made it real!! How is everyone?


----------



## Heather M

Feeling good here! Will be able to book my first MW appointment tomorrow which is exciting and then will have to wait until September til it happens (seems long but hopefully it will fly by!) No real symptoms happening 'cept peeing constantly lol


----------



## DJF

My BB's are also getting bigger which my husband is really liking .. lol. I may need a boob job after having kids because I like it too! They match my booty :) I feel like I have butterflies in my stomach .. not sure what that is.

Heather M - just saw you are from Alberta! I am from Calgary but live near Philadelphia now.


----------



## Heather M

Cool! I'm in Calgary (originally from Nfld/Ontario) Been to Philly as my step-dad is from the Lancaster area :)


----------



## Mari30me

Ladies, I am from Canada too. I live just outside Toronto, ON.


----------



## DJF

Lancaster is a nice area! We stayed there for our anniversary one year and had a great time. I love Calgary - it will always be my home! Did you got to the Stampede?

Mari30me - I love Toronto too. My Dad and his side of the family live in Sudbury so we drive through Toronto on our way there. We went to Beer Bistro last time - it was really good.


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies! Hope I can join. Congratulations to all of you! I'm 30 and my dh is 32. This will be our second. We have been trying since early 2010. I got my BFP 9 days before my AF. That has us terrified. All of the websites show I'm due 30 Mar-1 Apr. My symptoms have been sore bbs, upset stomach, lots of headaches, very hungry and I can't stay up past 1030.


----------



## Mari30me

Doingit4us said:


> Hi ladies! Hope I can join. Congratulations to all of you! I'm 30 and my dh is 32. This will be our second. We have been trying since early 2010. I got my BFP 9 days before my AF. That has us terrified. All of the websites show I'm due 30 Mar-1 Apr. My symptoms have been sore bbs, upset stomach, lots of headaches, very hungry and I can't stay up past 1030.

Congrats!! This will be our 3rd baby. I have been super hungry this past week. Just got my BFP this morning and I was 15dpo or 1 late with af. I have been more tired reccently too. My bb's have not been sore, but feel super huge! lol

H & H 9 months to you!


----------



## purpleish

Hi All,
Mind if I join you?..... I got my BFP - cant quite believe it - in fact... as I have no symptoms atm, still finding it hard to believe.... We were told that it would be very challenging for us to conceive naturally... so we're still in shock.
Oh and I tried to book a scan, but they wont see me until at least 8 weeks!

*hugs*

Purple


----------



## brkbntly

Hi Ladies ! Feeling pretty good this morning and made my first appointment for August 25th ....SO FAR AWAY ! Guess that's the downfall to finding out so early. Now I'm a worried mess. Still really happy and excited though. Anyone having any new symptoms ?


----------



## CBaby84

Hi there! Can I join please. I got my BFP on Saturday and have a due date of 4th April 2012!

I went to the doctors this afternoon to confirm it and was very confused with the outcome. This is my first BFP so I have no idea what to expect, however I thought the doctor would at least confirm it by doing a test - she said it wasnt necessary as I had already done one and just to book an appointment with the midwife for 12 week scan on my way out! 

She also asked about the date of my last period which was 29 June. When I told her this she said that I wasnt even late for my period! I explained that I only have a 25 day cycle but she looked suspicious!!! 

I dont know what I expected :dohh: Has anyone else booked their doctors appointment yet? Maybe I am being too eager :)

As for the symptoms, my BB's have been growing since the day before my period was late (which is great!!!). I do have extra saliva in my mouth but not too bad. Been a bit bloated today and a bit of backache. I did have a twinge today and a bit of pink discharge (sorry if tmi).

p.s. I LOVE the fruit tickers and my poppy seed :happydance:


----------



## CBaby84

I forgot to say - congratulations to everyone on their BFP's :happydance:


----------



## Doingit4us

Mari30me said:


> Congrats!! This will be our 3rd baby. I have been super hungry this past week. Just got my BFP this morning and I was 15dpo or 1 late with af. I have been more tired reccently too. My bb's have not been sore, but feel super huge! lol
> 
> H & H 9 months to you!


Thanks & Congrats! My bbs are huge too and I already have implants :blush: I'm not sure why my BFP showed so early. I was only 5-6dpo and it was pretty dark by 7dpo. I almosrt wish I had found out later. The waiting is going to kill me.


----------



## Doingit4us

Brkbntly-I'm very hot at night. That's all. Nothing new.


----------



## purpleish

Seems that our symptoms are all over the place :)... at least everyone is at the same stage - great to hear from you all and congrats on your BFP's!

Purple


----------



## DJF

I have had mild "cramps" today. Anybody else? They are not that painful an might be gas (tmi). I am feeling a little nervous - every time I go the bathroom I am afraid I am going to see my AF (it was due yesterday) but I am trying not to think about it too much. Talked with my OB today, she said the cramps are fine as long as I am not doubled over in pain. She also wants me to make an appointment with the high risk doctor which freaked me out a bit. I am a Factor V Leiden carrier which pretty much means I am at a slightly increased risk of blood clots. Guess I need to see if I need to take blood thinners but I am pretty sure when I talked to him last year when I found out I was a carrier he said I didn't. The upside is she said they would probably do an early ultrasound!! Waiting for the nurse from the high risk clinic to call me back to see if I need to make an appointment. My first regular appointment is Aug 26 and it can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Rocky

Hi ladies, 
Congrats to your BFP. 
I got my on Saturday too, Clearblue digi 2-3 weeks! 
But worried though as this my 3rd pregnancy in a 3 after 3 miscarriages. So feeling a bit nervous it will end the same way. But very excited as I have my first appointment at the Miscarriage unit at Epsom. Hoping Mr S can help me this time.

Fingers crossed !


----------



## Carhar

Congratulations everyone x

I'm getting quite strong af like cramps this evening after I exercised. Is anyone else? I feel like me af is trying to start and I'm a bit worried x


----------



## DJF

Carhar - I have had some cramping today. Similar to AF cramps but not quite as painful as I usually get them. Talked to my OB today - she asked if I was doubling over in pain, I said no, and she said it was fine. I also talked to her about exercise and she said I could do whatever I was doing prior to getting pregnant.


----------



## Carhar

Thanks DJF. It's already getting better I think I may have over done it at Netball tonight. I'm def not doubling over with pain x


----------



## DJF

Good to hear!! I am headed to kickboxing tonight so hopefully I feel okay after.


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies, I am getting strong twinges and cramps too. Had lot's of these cramps in my previous pregnancies as well. It does make you worry, but know it is pretty normal.


----------



## DJF

I am glad to hear other people are experiencing the same thing or have experienced the same thing in other pregnancies. Makes me feel better!


----------



## Carhar

Me too x


----------



## mum2beagain

hi all for those who havnt joined yet i have set up an april 2012 thread with edd's on first post hope to see you all there xx https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/681821-april-2012-mummys-daddys.html


----------



## DJF

Just talked to nurse at high risk clinic. She is going to call me tomorrow with an appointment. They are going to do a viability ultrasound in 3-4 weeks which is before my first prenatal visit. Nervous but excited that I get an ultrasound sooner!! 

I joined the other thread too ;)


----------



## B&LsMom

CBaby84 said:


> Hi there! Can I join please. I got my BFP on Saturday and have a due date of 4th April 2012!
> 
> I went to the doctors this afternoon to confirm it and was very confused with the outcome. This is my first BFP so I have no idea what to expect, however I thought the doctor would at least confirm it by doing a test - she said it wasnt necessary as I had already done one and just to book an appointment with the midwife for 12 week scan on my way out!
> 
> She also asked about the date of my last period which was 29 June. When I told her this she said that I wasnt even late for my period! I explained that I only have a 25 day cycle but she looked suspicious!!!
> 
> I dont know what I expected :dohh: Has anyone else booked their doctors appointment yet? Maybe I am being too eager :)
> 
> As for the symptoms, my BB's have been growing since the day before my period was late (which is great!!!). I do have extra saliva in my mouth but not too bad. Been a bit bloated today and a bit of backache. I did have a twinge today and a bit of pink discharge (sorry if tmi).
> 
> p.s. I LOVE the fruit tickers and my poppy seed :happydance:


A similar situation happened to me @ my OB office when I was preggo with my first. I was so excited and scheduled @ 7 weeks. They made me pay my $25 copay--just had me pee in a cup to do an average urine pregnancy test and then gave me an estimated due date and told me to schedule with another office as they apparently didn't do OBGYN services there--didn't even put me in a room--I was in the restroom to pee and we did everything else in the hallway. Didn't even discuss OBGYN vs Midwife option. Went with a Midwife as there was so much more love and care then at that office--needless to say I didn't return to them after my pregnancy. The part that bothered me the most was that they charged me and my insurance for the visit--gee thanks--I knew I was pregnant I didn't need you to charge me money to re-tell me lol


----------



## 4lilmonkeys

Congratulations to you all. I too am due on April 1st. Glad to know i am not the only one. This is my 5th baby and very unexpected. I am 28. Been married 9 years and 4 mths. I dont really know how to work this site. How do u ladys add the pregnancy ticker onto here?


----------



## B&LsMom

just make sure you pick the right "code" for the forum--I like to preview my signature just to be sure I've picked the right one ; )


----------



## pixxie13

Hey ladies, glad to see so many April babies coming!

My EDD is April 4. DH have been married for 6 months, trying for 5. He's 33 and I'm 35, and this is our first. 

I've had intermittent nipple pain, super sensitive sense of smell, loss of appetite, can't sleep, extra saliva, nausea, itchy skin and pimples. And I have to pee every 5 minutes. It's going to be a fun ride, lol. 

H+H 9 months to all!


----------



## DJF

Sorry to hear about the not great doctor office visit's. CBaby84 - I hope the next one is better!

4lilmonkeys - I copied the BBCode from the ticker website and added it to my signature. I guess the html code doesn't work.

This baby appears to be getting my ready for sleepless nights :) Couldn't fall asleep till 12 and wide awake at 6:30!


----------



## DJF

Add everyone as a friend - not sure what that does! Also added everyone to my bump buddy list. Hope everyone is doing well this morning!!!!!!


----------



## DJF

If I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Mari30me

Good morning ladies!!! How is everyone today?? I am feeling pretty good, no MS yet!! I had a ton of nasty hearthburn last night:( It was also super hard for me to get out of bed today eventhough I slept all night. I think a bit of fatigue is starting to set in.

DJF - got your friend request! I am going to try adn add everyone else too.

blakesmom - that is crazy what happened at your OB's office. I think I would lost it on them if that happened to me. 

I have to see my family doc first on Aug 8th, then she will refer me to an OB. I really want my OB from my last pregnancy, but now that we have moved she is a bit further away. it is about a 25min drive. But there is an really good OB in my city too, but he is super hard to get into. So I have to decide which one I want. But I do not know how anyone could be better than my last OB.:)


----------



## mum2beagain

hi ladies im wishing i would go to sleep and wake up in 2nd tri lol very nervous lots of twingy pains this afternoon hoping its just nothing though


----------



## DJF

mum2beagain - I felt that way yesterday but feel better today. TMI but I think part of my discomfort was gas and needing to go to the bathroom. My OB yesterday said it was fine as long as I wasn't doubled over in pain. Hope you feel better soon!

I would also like to wake up in the 2nd tri :) I think I will feel less nervous once I have my viability ultrasound in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Heather M

morning ladies :) I'm feeling sore this morning. I had this last pregnancy but don't remember it this early- I'm not able to find a comfortable position to sleep :( Last time i ended up on the couch we'll see if it happens again! 
Calling the MW i had with #1 today to set up our first appointment so very excited! Now just have to find things to distract me til then! :)


----------



## CBaby84

pixxie13 said:


> Hey ladies, glad to see so many April babies coming!
> 
> My EDD is April 4. DH have been married for 6 months, trying for 5. He's 33 and I'm 35, and this is our first.
> 
> I've had intermittent nipple pain, super sensitive sense of smell, loss of appetite, can't sleep, extra saliva, nausea, itchy skin and pimples. And I have to pee every 5 minutes. It's going to be a fun ride, lol.
> 
> H+H 9 months to all!

I'm also due 4th and have exactly the same symptoms as you (except the sense of smell as I have a cold). I am really tired as I cant sleep (might be because I'm too excited :)) and hardly eating anything! I thought it would be the other way round :wacko:

I've also been really bloated and cant fit in my work trousers :dohh:


----------



## Doingit4us

Afternoon ladies!!! I woke up this morning feeling depressed. No good reason, but everything is rubbing me the wrong way and I feel like I am about to cry any minute. :( I'm not sleeping good at night because I'm sooo hot and I have to pee. I can't believe this is only wk 4! I hope you all are doing better than me.

DJF-Thanks for the add. Gladly accepted!

mum2beagain- I wouldn't worry about unless you are in lot of pain. That said, I have had little twinges here and there that have me nervous too. It almost feels like AF is coming sometimes.


----------



## 4lilmonkeys

Good afternoon ladies. 

@ doingit4us- I have the same problem, I have just been deporessed. My poor husband is getting a lot of the mood swings from me. But then again I am like this even when I am not pg. I just seem to be more sensitive. 

no morning sickness, Just for about 2 days but now I am fine. My Boobs are feeling heavier but I can still have water hit them and I feel no pain. LOL.


----------



## DJF

I also have mild cramps and am afraid I am going to see AF when I go to the bathroom. But with every passing day and no sign I am feeling better. It's great to have all you ladies on board to hear my craziness and to know we are experiencing similar things.


----------



## pixxie13

I've been super weepy, too. I cried for no reason today. Twice.
And I feel like a zombie. Tired but can't sleep. I hope this just means we are cooking up a strong batch!

and thanks for the add


----------



## breezybride

Hi Everyone! 
According to my math, I'm right there with you in terms of due dates!
To give you guys a little info about me, I'm 23, married 3 years, my hubby and I are both teachers, and we've been ttc #1 since March 2011. We were told in September 2010 that I was annovulatory. We took September to March to prepare for the infertility journey. I had to cycles on Clomid that resulted in BFN.
This cycle, we tried Femera (Letrazole) and got a BFP yesterday.:)
What's interesting is that this is the cycle I least expected to get pregnant on because we traveled a LOT this month, so much that I couldn't even make it in the OB's office for bloodwork to see if I ovulated. 
The first day of my last period was June 23. Plus 7 and 9 months makes my EDD March 30, 2012! :D
Yesterday, I took an early response HBT (EPT digital- one of the expensive kind; I know people say it doesn't matter & DG brands are okay, but I mentally couldn't take the risk and got top of the line). I got a clear "Pregnant" and almost fell in the floor in shock. DH came home immediately when I texted him the pic of the BFP and we went to Walgreens and got the ClearBlue Early Response Digital HPT, took them both and got BFPs on both. I scheduled an appt for Aug. 4, but they wanted to do a urine test themselves today. So this morning, I peed in a cup and the nurse told me it was NEGATIVE. My heart sank!
I pulled out my 3 clearly positive HPTs and waved them like a fan, explaining that something was clearly wrong. 
Head lab nurse said to do a blood test. They did both a qualitative and quantitative HCG test and it came back positive, with my HCG levels @ 33. They took the results to my dr and he said that I was definitely preggo, just very early. He wants me to come back Friday and do the quantitative (beta) HCG test again to make sure my levels are rising. They seemed to think that my HCG levels didn't register on their urine test because it was too low- that my HPTs were even more sensitive than theirs because of the early response feature. I've read on a few websites that if the HCG is less than 50, some urine tests won't pick it up. Not sure how true this is. It's all new to me!
So I guess that means, yes, I'm actually pregnant! :happydance:
Question: Any of you guys ever heard of an office urine being negative with a positive blood test? Or maybe that HPTs could be more sensitive than dr's test? 
Also, any preggo thanks to Femera? How did you guys react to finding out so early?


----------



## breezybride

Forgot to tell everyone congrats! 
Also *to cycles* should have said two! I'm a grammar nerd, and I know better! :)


----------



## DJF

breezybride - congratulations! That's very exciting news.

I am not an expert on pregnancy test but my understanding is that there is a wide range of sensitivities for the urine tests. I think the blood test is the gold standard and I would go by that.

I was in shock when I found out. I wasn't planning on testing before I missed my period but started noticing some symptoms and couldn't wait anymore. My husband was out of town at the time. I had talked to him the day before about how I was feeling and his response was "do what you need to do." So I took the test the next day. I called him and said I think we are pregnant and he was surprised. It didn't start to sink in until I had 3 positive FRER, 1 positive CB digi, and missed my period on Sun/Mon.


----------



## purpleish

Hiya...
Well... anyone else still in a state of shock? I really still cant believe it (and I have a lot of I/C cheapies, so still using one now and then just to be sure!)....
I was quite frustrated at my doctor - who wouldnt even let me make an appt unless I had a blood test done (to prove i was pregnant). Apparantly the 3+ tests I took werent enough.....

Breezy - hope your HCG levels increase... *hugs* always tough when you're waiting for those results....

DJF> know exactly what you mean, despite being officially "late" for AF.... I dont think either of us will believe it until we see the scan at 8 weeks...

BTW - in case I hadnt mentionned it before, the reason I'm still in shock, was that we were told that we were very unlikely to conceive naturally (our son was considered a "spontaneous pregnancy to the specialists - whatever _that_ means!)..... :)


----------



## DJF

Congrats purpleish!!!! The same thing happened to my mother. I have a brother who is 20 years younger than me. My mom was told she couldn't have any other kids (after me and my brother who is 2 years younger than me), she wasn't on birth control for 10 years, and whoops hear comes my brother .. lol :)


----------



## purpleish

Sounds amazing :)....


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

Can I join please? I got my BFP on a digi at 10dpo about a week ago after 6 months ttc! This is our 1st, we are soo excited. The online calculater said my EDD was 31st April but I had my 1st doc app today as she said its 1st April Im sure it will change again tho. Its my bday on the 1oth April so we will see if its near then.
Ive had sore bbs, slight twinges and Im very tired. Also pretty windy No sickness yet but def can tell when im getting hungry and its more often i need to eat now! 
We have our 1st scan on the 4th Aug (6 week scan) we get an early one coz were doing a research study, get one at 8 weeks too. Im so happy about it, hoping it will reassure us all is well! 

Congrats to you all


----------



## DJF

Welcome and congratulations!!! What an exciting birthday present you will have next year :)


----------



## gillian627

I just got my BFP today. I did 3 tests just to be sure. I can't believe it! I am so happy and cannot wait for DH to get home so that I can tell him. I am already feeling a bit stressed though - am I getting enough proper nutrition? (I am already taking a prenatal vitamin but lately I've forgotten to take it quite often...) I've felt so tired and gross these past 3 weeks that I haven't been eating super well either. According to the online calculator, my due date is April 4, 2012... an Easter baby!


----------



## Natalia 88

Hi ladies!
I just found out I am pregnant on Saturday. I tested on 13dpo and am due on April 8, another Easter baby!
It's my first pregnancy and DH and I are super excited!
I am looking forward to connecting with other mommies-to-be, hope everyone has happy & healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## eulmh82

I'm due March 20th - if all goes to plan - having some slight worries at the minute! :( I am 6 weeks 2 days and my symptons kicked in at 5 weeks three days and I've felt horrendous since then - fortunately I teach so I have 6 wks off - because I don't know how I would have faced naughty children all day feeling like this! My nausea has eased slightly today which is what is worrying me - I think I need to stop reading things on the internet and just relax - easier said than done! I spent the whole last week wishing my nausea would go away and now it's not as bad I just want it back! I've known for two weeks and 2 days - longest time of my life! At the minute all I can eat is plums, bread, potato and dry crackers and I drink pineapple juice and water - very balanced!!!!! :)


----------



## buttercup3

Hello ladies!

I took a test this morning and left it in the bathroom so hubby could look first and he walked in and was wondering what two pink lines means! I ovulated early so I am 3 weeks 5 days today - but 13dpo. Very exciting!


----------



## CertainTurton

Congrats to all the new BFPs! How exciting. April seems to be a busy month :)

Eulmh82 - Im sorry to hear you have been feeling rough but please dont panic because its less today, from what ive heard the symptoms will come and go so maybe try and enjoy eating something new today and im sure your sickness will return soon (a mixed blessing indeed). 

I've just started to feel nauseous!! Was feeling it a bit yesterday when hungry and also a fair bit in the eve and then this morning...wow, i woke up and felt ill but not actually been sick. Now its just on and off nausea...im eating peppermints and had some ginger tea to try and keep it away. I was actually quite excited to have it this morn, but im sure that will fade :haha: 
Has anyone else had MS at 4+5 like me? I was thinking it might be too early!?


----------



## eulmh82

Indeed a mixed blessing - my morning sickness started at 5 weeks three days - everybody is different I guess -just eat what you can :)


----------



## DJF

Congratulations to all the new BFPs!!! I think everyone is different when it comes to morning sickness and it can start and stop at any time. I haven't had any yet. A couple nauseous moments but nothing more then that. I read the book What to Eat When You Are Expecting when we were TTC. To help with morning sickness it suggested eating small meals every 2 hours, eating or drinking ginger, and eating right before you go to sleep and right when you wake up. It suggested keeping a box of crackers or ginger snaps by the bed - having a couple when you are in bed and about to turn off the light, then have a couple right when you wake up before you move from the bed. I haven't had to do this yet so don't know if it works :)


----------



## Carhar

I posted earlier on the other April thread, but I thought I'd also let you know that unfortunately I had an early mc. I started bleeding late Tuesday which turned heavy yesterday. The nurse i saw today basically said that I would never have known I was pregnant if I hadn't tested when my af was late.

Anyway enough about me, I hope you all have a very h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## Mari30me

Carhar - I just posted on the other thread, so sorry for your loss. I am sure we will be seeing you here again soon:)
Lot's of hugs

How is everyone doing today? I went to bed at 830 last night I was so tired!!!! I was able to sleep til 745 and felt good this morning. No MS yet, but my bb's are getting a bit tender today.


----------



## DJF

Sorry to hear about your mc Carhar. Hope to see you here again soon.


----------



## missangie

Hi everyone, can I join you? I just got my BFP two days ago and it was only 9DPO! (makes me wonder if theres more then one!!) This is our first and we have been TTC since April 2010 and this was my first cycle on clomid. I am SO excited and so is my hubby. Im also really nervous. I had some cramps last night and then this morning I woke up to some pretty bad cramping after having an orgasm in my sleep (Im blushing as I write this!) It didnt last long but still it makes me nervous since its my first and Im not sure what is normal or not!!


----------



## DJF

Congrats missangie!! I will add you to the list. There has also been another thread started for April 2012 mommies and daddies and a lot of people are posting there as well. Welcome to the club


----------



## DJF

I added all the new mommies to be to the bump list and as friends. Welcome all and congrats!


----------



## breezybride

Had my second visit to the doctor today... my HCG levels were 33 on Tuesday and 187 today! According to the nurse that called me, the doctor said my levels were rising perfectly! YAY!


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,

Cahar - sorry to hear *hugs*... take care of yourself,

Breezy - thats great news... hang in there!...

As for me - well, I just cant believe that I'm pregnant, no symptoms (apart from always hungry/thirsty)... and my head just feels like cotton wool all the time... apart from that - nothing, boobs are ok...

To be honest i'm a little concerned... but cant do anything about it until the scan so... heres hoping!

Oh btw - anyone else feeling very bloated atm?!

Thanks,

Purple
x


----------



## Heather M

I'm feeling so bloated it's disgusting and although I'm not nauseous (yet) i'm getting pretty terrible hiccups and reflux (which i never get when I'm not pregnant) This is starting earlier than last time so I'm gonna re-evalute what I'm eating in hopes that I can curb some of it! lol


----------



## DJF

Breezy - that's great news.

I sometimes have a hard time believing I am pregnant too. I don't really have many symptoms. I was a little crampy at the beginning of the week but not as much anymore. My BB are bigger but not sore. And I have been SUPER bloated this week. I can't even wear any of my pants because the waist is uncomfortable. I am actually going to go buy some more dresses for work today so I have more options. Yesterday my husband said I looked pregnant because I was so bloated.


----------



## breezybride

Thanks, everyone! We let the cat out of the bag and made our "we're pregnant!" announcement once the doctor gave the word that things are progressing well- my family just couldn't keep the secret, so we kind of had no choice, lol. They're just so happy, they wanted to tell the world. 

Just wondering, but anyone having any great discoveries of books or websites concerning pregnancy? I have What to Expect When You're Expecting, but I'd appreciate all the resources I can learn about! Wishing y'all well! <3


----------



## B&LsMom

breezybride said:


> Thanks, everyone! We let the cat out of the bag and made our "we're pregnant!" announcement once the doctor gave the word that things are progressing well- my family just couldn't keep the secret, so we kind of had no choice, lol. They're just so happy, they wanted to tell the world.
> 
> Just wondering, but anyone having any great discoveries of books or websites concerning pregnancy? I have What to Expect When You're Expecting, but I'd appreciate all the resources I can learn about! Wishing y'all well! <3

I loved "The Girlfriends Guide to Pregnancy" Its light and fun reading and doesn't get as serious of "WTEWYE"--which at some times can have so much info it can freak you out lol


----------



## DJF

I have been reading WTEWYE and What to Eat When You Are Expecting. I haven't ventured outside of those books yet.

Breezy - That's exciting that you guys told everyone! We want to wait until at least our first Dr's appointment which isn't until the 25th. It's going to be hard to keep the cat in the bag :)


----------



## missangie

Hi ladies! Ive been a little MIA from these boards this weekend because my hubby and I were spending the weekend at the coast. We had a GREAT time! We stayed at one of the fanciest hotels around and my word, BEST customer service Ive ever experienced. They have complimentary wine tasting from 4-5 and complimentary liquor tasting from 9-930 and his parents had them surprise us with a bottle of champagne in our room. HAHA. Luckily, they served sparkling cider so I could still partake in the fun ;-) 

I am having such a hard time relaxing and not worrying about losing the baby. I feel like we have waited so long for this and we are so happy and so excited and I just want everything to be okay. I know that if something were to happen, there is nothing i could do about it but Im still having a hard time not worrying. Plus, my first appt isnt until sep 6 and that is so far away! I hope August flies by!

How is everyone else??


----------



## DJF

missangie - Glad to hear you had a good vacation!!! Relaxing is always great.

I am getting a little better at relaxing but worry a lot to. I just want everything to be okay. My first appointment isn't until Aug 25th and it couldn't come soon enough!


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,

Glad to hear you're all doing well - just wondered, is anyone not having symptoms? I've got the odd twinge here and there, I'm hungry all the time and a fuzzy head.. but nothing more... well, after typing that I guess I have _some_ symptoms - but *shrugs*.... not too many...

Really looking forward to my scan - I STILL cant believe I'm pregnant... how daft is that?!

Purple
x


----------



## DJF

purpleish said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Glad to hear you're all doing well - just wondered, is anyone not having symptoms? I've got the odd twinge here and there, I'm hungry all the time and a fuzzy head.. but nothing more... well, after typing that I guess I have _some_ symptoms - but *shrugs*.... not too many...
> 
> Really looking forward to my scan - I STILL cant believe I'm pregnant... how daft is that?!
> 
> Purple
> x

I don't have a ton of symptoms. I am bloated, a little more tired then usual, my BB are bigger, and I have to pee more often. But I don't really feel pregnant. I am not sure if I would notice theses symptoms (except the bigger BBs) if I didn't know I was pregnant.


----------



## purpleish

Thats good to know.... if I hadnt taken the test and the fact that i'm now a week or so late... I dont think i'd be able to tell.....

kinda worried about it to be honest!

Purple
x


----------



## DJF

purpleish said:


> Thats good to know.... if I hadnt taken the test and the fact that i'm now a week or so late... I dont think i'd be able to tell.....
> 
> kinda worried about it to be honest!
> 
> Purple
> x

It's hard not to worry. I feel like I need to see the ultrasound to know everything is ok so far. Not that I am complaining about not being sick, but at least if I had morning sickness I would know I was preggers!


----------



## purpleish

:) know what you mean!...
I'm travelling for work this week, so pretty happy about the small about of sickness I've had... although I'm sure people are going to start questionning when they see me munching on dry crackers all day lol....


----------



## DJF

That's definitely a plus when traveling! I am currently struggling at work with my pants. I am sooo bloated. I am headed out after work to buy some dresses that may be more forgiving :)


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi I def think you should enjoy the lack of ms now mine has started to kick in :-( only in the morn and when m hungry (v.Often:haha:) but it's enough to be bothering me. But I do like knowing why I'm a bit rough. Although some people at work are now commenting I look tired/pale... Uh oh!


----------



## purpleish

Well I'm def bloated today! And can't stop eating....
Oh and I'm exhausted! Not great when I'm sitting in a conference room from 8am to 5.30pm
Drinking lots of decaf tea...,, but can't stop yawning!
Any suggestions?
Hope you're all doing well today
Purple
X


----------



## DJF

I am also so bloated!! yesterday I bought 4 dresses and one of those pregnancy band things you can use with your regular pants. I am so uncomfortable in my pants.

I feel less fatigued when I work out. I have been keeping my workouts lighter then usual but even a bit of exercise has been helping with the fatigue.


----------



## purpleish

I'm just constantly snacking now, cant eat big meals.. but hey what can ya do :)... so nervous - counting down the days to the scan - still cant believe it.... I'm away working so just want to get home and feel all the comforts of home around me!

Hope you're all doing well,

purple
x


----------



## missangie

purpleish, when is your scan? I cant wait for my first appt, its Sep 6th. one moment i think to myself "ya know, i bet time will fly by and itll be here before I know it" and the next Im thinking "ahhhh its a lifetime away!" haha


----------



## DJF

I hear you both on the scan! My appointment is Aug 25th and time has just been crawling by. Maybe I should stop doing a countdown and it will go faster :)

I have been having a few more nauseous moments but not sure if I would call it MS. I have been really fatigued the last few days. Otherwise everything is the same. How is everyone feeling?


----------



## missangie

today and yesterday I have woken up feeling slightly nauseous but nothing too bad just yet. Very tired though! Im off to go watch my 3 month old niece! Ill be watching her every friday now that my sister is back at work


----------



## DJF

Sounds like fun!


----------



## purpleish

Heya...
My scan is Aug 22nd.... in the morning - might just take the day off work so whatever happens I can have the space to just chill.....
Back home now from travels - completely exhausted...

btw - they moved the thread - so are you going to update the thread title as per this forums requirements? x

Purple


----------



## DJF

I didn't realize they moved it. I'll look up the requirements.

Purpleish - Glad you are back home. You must be exhausted. I have been wiped this week and have not been traveling. I have been feeling fairly nauseous today. It's better when I eat but comes back in an hour. Looking forward to hearing about your scan. I can't wait for my appointment - 2 weeks and 6 days :)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## purpleish

That sounds exactly like me - cant stop snacking - mainly carbs!... argh! lol
xx


----------



## DJF

Me too. I want to eat pasta and pizza!!

Had some eggs an hour ago just to make sure I had some protein :)


----------



## DJF

6 weeks today!! And the nausea has definitely kicked in. How is everyone feeling?


----------



## missangie

Im jealous you are 6 weeks, wooohooo! haha I just want these first weeks to fly by faster!!! Im feeling pretty good. today and yesterday I woke up feeling slightly "hung over" but not too nauseous and havent thrown up. Just very bloated.

Less then a month 4 weeks and 2 days until my first appointment! haha


----------



## missangie

blakesmom said:


> breezybride said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, everyone! We let the cat out of the bag and made our "we're pregnant!" announcement once the doctor gave the word that things are progressing well- my family just couldn't keep the secret, so we kind of had no choice, lol. They're just so happy, they wanted to tell the world.
> 
> Just wondering, but anyone having any great discoveries of books or websites concerning pregnancy? I have What to Expect When You're Expecting, but I'd appreciate all the resources I can learn about! Wishing y'all well! <3
> 
> I loved "The Girlfriends Guide to Pregnancy" Its light and fun reading and doesn't get as serious of "WTEWYE"--which at some times can have so much info it can freak you out lolClick to expand...

I just started reading The Girlfriends Guide to Pregnancy. It is hilarious! I also have Your Pregnancy Week by Week which my sister said she liked better then WTEWYE


----------



## missangie

sorry one more post from me, where are you blakesmom? Its been awhile since you posted here, hope you are out having lots of fun ;-)


----------



## DJF

missangie - glad you are feeling good today. The bloating sucks. I don't fit into most of my clothes because of it.

Part of the reason I signed on today was to see the ticker change to 6 weeks :) I have 2 weeks and 4 days till my appointment. Waiting is hard!! I am feeling a bit better today - went to Zumba class which seemed to help.

I might have to pick up the Girlfriends guide!


----------



## B&LsMom

missangie said:


> sorry one more post from me, where are you blakesmom? Its been awhile since you posted here, hope you are out having lots of fun ;-)

Just trying to pass the days before my first midwife appointment--it's not until September 2nd : ( We shared the news with my in-laws yesterday which helps to have more people know our exciting news. This is how we shared with everyone...
 



Attached Files:







blake.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## missangie

love it! Its fun sharing the news, huh? We had said we werent going to tell anyone except our parents and siblings but it seems that every day we tell someone new. Still keeping it with family members though for right now. My appt is the 6th so we can battle this wait together ;-)


----------



## B&LsMom

Awesome--thanks missangie!!


----------



## DJF

blakesmom - that is a really neat way to tell people. Very cute!

We haven't told anyone yet. I wanted to wait until the 1st appointment before telling our family.


----------



## B&LsMom

DJF said:


> blakesmom - that is a really neat way to tell people. Very cute!
> 
> We haven't told anyone yet. I wanted to wait until the 1st appointment before telling our family.

Thanks DJF!!! When is your first appointment??


----------



## missangie

DJF said:


> blakesmom - that is a really neat way to tell people. Very cute!
> 
> We haven't told anyone yet. I wanted to wait until the 1st appointment before telling our family.

I almost wish I didnt have such a big mouth. We seem to tell someone new every day and we originally wanted JUST our parents and siblings to know. (my mother in law has told the whooooollllee family as of this weekend) 

When are you planning on telling your employers?


----------



## DJF

My first appointment is Aug 25th. We plan to tell our family after that. But I think my mother-in-law might already know something is up. They knew we were trying and she asked me about it a couple of weeks ago and I just tried to avoid the question :) We might cave and tell before the appointment. Mu husbands family is having a party on Aug 20th at my brother-in-laws. They usually don't serve the best food at these shindigs and will most likely serve frozen hamburgers and hot digs - neither of which sound very appealing right now. So I a m either not going to go or will tell them I am pregnant and have MS so I can bring my own food.

I am going to start telling people at work around 12 weeks I think but not set on that. What about you?

MS has definitely kicked in! So nauseous today.


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,
I cant stop telling people either..its terrible! But I dont feel so bad about it now that we have had an early scan. We saw a gorgeous strong heartbeat so was over the moon (see avatar!) only 5+5 when we had it so think we were lucky. Got another scan booked for the 18th :) cant wait!! Also got my midwife app on wed, dont know what to expect there really but we will see.

Im really starting to feel sick all day now :( not just in the mornings. Not actually been sick yet but the nausea is horrid :( soooo tired as well, love the weekends when i can nap!

How are you all today?


----------



## DJF

CertainTurton - that's great news!

I think I need the first scan for it to feel more real to me. Not that I don't feel pregnant - I have MS, am fatigued, and my BB's are huge (for me). I think my BBs might give me away before anything else :)

I haven't been sick yet either but feel really nauseous. If I have something small to eat ever hour or two I feel better.


----------



## purpleish

Hey all,

DJF/Missangie - know what you mean - I told my long time friend (as we had both had trouble conceiving and she knows what this means to me)... and my mum - as I needed some 1:1 support at the beginning...... apart from that - no plans to tell my employer until at least the 16th week - when most of the tests are out of the way.... (at least!).... 

Turton - know what you mean about the nausea.. I'm ok as long as I'm eating.... and mainly carbs atm - toast, bread, crumpets and bagels (last time it was non-stop spaghetti!).... but *shrugs* I need the energy and just cant even think about anything sugary... *bleurgh*....

Phoned the docs today to ask for some anti-sickness pills, receiptionist just said "sorry - no docs in today, call tomorrow"... felt very annoyed and non-worthy... and just plain disgusted with how they treat people........ 

Apart from that - work is way too busy and too stressful and I need a nap!

Hope you are all doing well,

P
xxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Purpleish- sorry you are feeling so rubbish, its terrible there are no doctors!! Hopefully you can get something soon. Yeah I am also having to eat all the time, it does help a bit - when you mentioned crumpets my tummy rumbled...think i may be buying some of those this evening :haha:

DJF- yeah it did make it much more real, especially for DH, bless him! was lovely. do you have a scan booked? hope your nausea doesnt get any worse! My bb are also getting much bigger (and sorer!) need to go bra shopping this weekend i think!!


----------



## DJF

certainTurton - thanks! me too :) Eating definitely helps.

They are doing a scan on Aug 25th. I might also get one on Aug 26th - not sure. I see a high risk doctor on the 25th where they are doing a scan and I see my regular OB on the 26th for the first time. I am at a slightly increased risk for blood clots so I need to see the high risk OB to talk about blood thinners. However, I talked to him when we were TTC and he said I probably wouldn't need any.


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies. I haven't been able to get on because we have been moving and I have had no internet. I went to the doc last week for back pain and they did a scan. There was a heartbeat!!! Yay! The ultrasound tech dated me at 6wks 6 days which is impossible. I think I was more around 5wks 4 days. My beta levels were 29555! Isn't that really high for 5 wks. We only saw one sac and the doc didn't mention it, but on my lab printout it says they are high. Strange. I don't know what to think. I hope you all have been doing well and your little beans are nice and healthy!


----------



## DJF

Great news Doingit4us!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

missangie said:


> DJF said:
> 
> 
> blakesmom - that is a really neat way to tell people. Very cute!
> 
> We haven't told anyone yet. I wanted to wait until the 1st appointment before telling our family.
> 
> I almost wish I didnt have such a big mouth. We seem to tell someone new every day and we originally wanted JUST our parents and siblings to know. (my mother in law has told the whooooollllee family as of this weekend)
> 
> When are you planning on telling your employers?Click to expand...

Thought about telling my employer today but chickend out--maybe at the end of the week...


----------



## CertainTurton

Ive told my boss now, but hadnt really intended on it yet...I was all upset and she was having a go so I though I would tell her so she would back off a bit (she didnt!) I think she is still in denial. She also told me MS isnt 'real' sickness....shocking!
I will tell HR when I hit 12 weeks I think...hurry up time :)


----------



## DJF

CertainTurton said:


> Ive told my boss now, but hadnt really intended on it yet...I was all upset and she was having a go so I though I would tell her so she would back off a bit (she didnt!) I think she is still in denial. She also told me MS isnt 'real' sickness....shocking!
> I will tell HR when I hit 12 weeks I think...hurry up time :)

Ugh, that's horrible. It is definitely real!!! I thought about telling a coworker yesterday because I felt so sick but I didn't.

How is everyone feeling? I am nauseous pretty much 24/7 but haven't thrown up. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## purpleish

heya
Very nauseous in the mornings... just have to keep eating the carbs.... lots of bread and pasta! oh well... nothing I can do.. only thing that works,
super nervous about my scan.....
hope you're all doing ok,
P
x


----------



## DJF

Hi!
My nausea has been pretty much 24/7 unless I am eating or exercising. I have ate like a horse today just to try to keep it at bay while at work.
How is everyone doing today?


----------



## missangie

sooo tired. but my boobs dont hurt as much today which of course has me worried. lol I wont stop worrying until I actually see my baby on the screen and hear his/her heartbeat. (I bet even after that I will find somehting to worry about? ugh I hope not!)


----------



## CertainTurton

DJF I am also eating sooo much, it does keep the nausea away tho. Ive been really bad with exercise...just have no energy.

Missangie - I also worry when a symptom fades but they always seem to pop up again :) When is your 1st scan?

AFM- I just had my 1st midwife appointment this morn, was just going through the forms etc, did urine but got to go to the hosp for bloods (no problem as I work there). Taken the morning off so just relaxing until I have to back to work :) Got an extra half hr in bed too-wooop!


----------



## purpleish

Heya,
Nightmare of a day - up every hour-2 hrs last night with my son... and then car wouldnt start this morning, nausea constant... started to wear accupunture bands and just need to keep my carb level high.. lots of pasta and bread again!

P
x


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - sounds like a nightmare of a day. Do the acupuncture bands work? Where do you get them?

I have never experienced MS before - this is my first pregnancy. Gotta say it's no joke. I don't think I have ever felt so horrible. I have definitely felt more nauseous then this and thrown up but have never experienced anything so constant. I have been eating a ton as it makes me feel better for a little while. I am going to put on so much weight!

How is everyone today?


----------



## missangie

certainturton, my first appt and scan is sep 6th. I can hardly wait!!! 

As for fading symptoms, my nipples have been SO sore today. I also havent been feeling very good. not super nauseous like I will throw up, just feeling yucky in the morning and then agin in the afternoon. Pretty excited to be 6 weeks though!! 

DJF, I was just thinking that I bet I will gain a ton of weight. Im almost nervous for my appt to see how much I weigh because I am so hungry all the time, I just snack and snack. Im trying to eat good foods thouhg


----------



## B&LsMom

Told my boss today--and a co-worker on accident and than that co-worker told my other co-worker....the list is growing with people who know.


----------



## missangie

blakesmom said:


> Told my boss today--and a co-worker on accident and than that co-worker told my other co-worker....the list is growing with people who know.

How did your boss react? I should probably tell mine soon considering I work 45 hours a week and teach gymnastics to kids (babies to 6 yr olds mostly)


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning! 

Missange - I am also snack snack snacking!! Its terrible but so far ive only put on 1 lb...think the baby is taking all my nutrients. I am also just feeling rough, havent actually been ill yet, just nauseous in morn, when hungry (always) and afternoons like you. 

Blakesmom - Ive been terrible...just cant keep a secret at all!!! Hoping all is ok at the next scan.

Purple - sorry to hear you had such a bad day :( hope you can rest up now :hugs:

DJF - :hugs: do whatever you can to help the nausea and dont worry about the weight :) I find having a glass of milk/banana before bed really helps with the morning sickness. 

I have been having a few little twinges 'down there' and it scared me a bit, but its not really cramping and got no blood so FX its just stretching and making room etc.


----------



## DJF

Good morning!

CertainTurton - Sounds like everything is okay :) I have had a few twinges here and there also. Sometimes I think it is just gas.

I tried eating right before going to bed last night and that seemed to help. I had some popcorn. Yesterday was definitely the worse. I had nausea which only felt better when I ate plus indigestion that made me not want to eat. Today has been off to an okay start. Picked up some ginger ale on my way to work which seems to help plus didn't feel as bad when I woke up. Sense of smell has definitely kicked in a notch.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## B&LsMom

missangie said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Told my boss today--and a co-worker on accident and than that co-worker told my other co-worker....the list is growing with people who know.
> 
> How did your boss react? I should probably tell mine soon considering I work 45 hours a week and teach gymnastics to kids (babies to 6 yr olds mostly)Click to expand...

My Boss is really great about family stuff as he is mormon and has a large family himself. He said he knew already--he could just sense it lol. So he was relieved it is a pregnancy and not something more--he always gets paranoid someone will quit lol


----------



## purpleish

Hey all,
will share news tmrw ,but hope you're all doing well - *hugs* to all!
P
x


----------



## DJF

Good morning! How is everyone today? Hope you had a good weekend.

My weekend was fairly relaxing. Made it through lunch with another couple without feeling sick, which was an accomplishment :) The nausea has been pretty bad. And I think my commute to work is making it worse as I take a train and it moves around a lot. Looking forward to the 1st tri being over! My first appointment is next week so excited!!

My husband and I each told our best friends that we are pregnant but haven't told anyone else yet.


----------



## B&LsMom

so so sick--luckily I only work Mon-Thursday so only 3 more days until my weekend---but tomorrow is going to be a VERY busy day @ work---not looking forward to it : (


----------



## missangie

the nausea for me has been bad too, DJF. It woke me up at 5am and I went into the bathroom and was dry heaving. Ugh. I also woke up at 6 and tried to eat some dry cereal in bed but that didnt help. Hubby bought some gingerale today, I wonder if that will help. Have you found anything that helps you?

Doesnt it feel SO good to tell someone? I cant wait till I can tell anyone and everyone.


----------



## CertainTurton

Sorry to hear you are feeling so poorly blakesmom and missangie :( I think im being quite lucky with only feel queasy all day. Mine is loads worse in the mornings (almost throwing up) but I do find that eating a ginger biscuit helps, so I imagine ginger ale will help too, it certainly does with seasickness - fx for you...only 5 more weeks...urgh!


----------



## DJF

Hopefully the MS doesn't last too long for all of us!! This is definitely one of the worst things I have experienced. I haven't thrown up but have gagged a few times. The worse part is that the nausea is there all the time.

missangie - a few things have helped a little bit. If I have something small to eat every hour or two that helps. I have been having some indigestion on top of the nausea and they are sometimes hard to tell apart so Tums sometimes help. I am mostly eating whole grains and dairy. I try to eat fruits and veggies but they are a lot harder to eat. Exercise has also helped - I don't feel like doing anything when I feel sick but the nausea goes away for the period I am exercising and that motivates me.


----------



## purpleish

Hey All...
Sorry to hear that the MS is affecting us all.. perhaps its just the time of year or something lol.... I had a rough day yesterday - felt sick all day and all night... not enough to dry heave, but just didnt know what to do with myself!.

I find myself limiting what I'm eating... so I'm sticking to heavy carbs, bread, pasta (basic tomato sauce).. and thats pretty much it - cant stand anything sweet, no milk or anything.... have tried flavoured water with mixed success...... 

only thing that i have found works are my anti-sea-sickness accupunture bands... but cant keep them on forever!

Jacobs cream crackers are always in my bag though and seem to be helping me through the very tough spots...

*hugs* to all... if you find anything that works please share :)..... I have an appt with the doc tmrw... yes its early, but i wanted to see if she could help with the MS... and got a cancellation, but my official 8 wk scan is next week....

SUPER nervous - anyone else?

purple
x


----------



## DJF

I am too sick to be nervous ... lol :) My scan is next week .. can't wait. Even my hubby has been doing a countdown.

Purpleish - where did you get the sea sickness bands?


----------



## purpleish

Hey DJF....
The bands I picked up from the local chemist - I'm pretty sure boots sells them as part of their travel section... u can try to see if it works for u prior to spending money... if you look at the inside of your wrist, you should see the two tendons running down the centre?... about an inch down from where your hand joins your wrist, press between the two tendons and hold, take some deep breaths and see how you do....

Unfortunately, you cant hold both wrists at the same time! lol....

:)


----------



## DJF

Hmmm seems like it might work or it could just be wishful thinking :) I might go look for some. Now how to walk around work with the bands on without looking suspicious???


----------



## purpleish

I usually wear a light sweater with long sleeves....


----------



## DJF

Might be able to do that! Luckily it hasn't been 100F for the last week. Just got sick for the first time in the bathroom at work. Good thing no one else was around :) Have to say I feel a lot better now - hope that lasts for a bit!

Hope everyone is doing well and getting through the MS okay!!!


----------



## DJF

So I have been feeling a lot better since I got sick. However, I had read somewhere that chewing gum during pregnancy can help with indigestion which may in turn help with nausea. I have been chewing gum all afternoon and it seems to help. I might be because I have indigestion which it is helping or just because I tend to feel better when my mouth is busy. Thought I would share :)


----------



## missangie

love all the helpful hints ladies! Thank you! 

I had some gingerale today, not sure if it helped or not but Im gonna try that again tomorrow. Also tried to eat small snacks often. 

Really worried about my work day tomorrow, I work 13 hours every Wednesday so I packed a huge bag of food for my meals and tons of snacks and hoping I feel somewhat decent tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Sassy

congrats to you ladies im also due in april im due april 22nd xxx


----------



## DJF

Welcome Miss Sassy! Congrats :)


----------



## melgey

um just confused,this is my first pregnancy,did my first U/s 0n the 12/08/2011 n baby was measuring 5weeks 2days, of which d doctor said its one week n 6 days behind,my LMP was 24/06/2011 and i had sex on the 09/07/2011 through 18/07/2011 and got pregnant through clomid.On14/08/2011 spotted brown and called my doctor and said i should come on the 16/08/2011.yesterday 16/08/2011 doctor said its 5weeks 4days.
EDD 10/04/2011 +-2WKS


----------



## melgey

Miss Sassy said:


> congrats to you ladies im also due in april im due april 22nd xxx

how many weeks are you now,anything like measuring behind


----------



## DJF

Congrats! Those are confusing dates.


----------



## LittleBoSheep

May I join you ladies? I am also due in late April :D

My uterus feels so stretched out right now!


----------



## melgey

LittleBoSheep said:


> May I join you ladies? I am also due in late April :D
> 
> My uterus feels so stretched out right now!

hi: congrats! how many weeks are you, i mean for me my doctor told me um one week behind um suppose to be 6 wks 5days, but um 5 weeks 4days. on the 12/08/2011 was 5 wks 2dys ,on the 16/08/2011 5weks 4days


----------



## DJF

Added everyone to the list!. Welcome and congratulations!

My uterus definitely felt like it was stretching from weeks 4-5 but that feeling has gone away.

Here's to a H&H 7-8 months!


----------



## LittleBoSheep

3 weeks 4 days. Haven't been to the doctor yet, I have my first appointment on September the 12th :D


----------



## purpleish

Hey all,
Well, went to the doc (cancellation)... and she took one look at me... perscribed anti-sickness pills... as well as noting that I have very low blood pressure. They did do the scan, and I can say I'm pregnant... and heard the heartbeat!....
Just feel very odd now, as I still find it hard to believe... they dated me a few days off from what I thought... but not too far off so not going to complain :)

Will let you know how the appt goes on Monday... hopefully the nausea will decrease so I can eat normally! (even eating all those carbs, I've actually lost weight!).

P
xx

PS they dated me at 7wk 2 days..... so due April 2nd... hope the baby arrives early as needs to be prior to April 1st for school cut off! lol


----------



## hsnowgirl

I'm due end of April 2012 with my second child.


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - that's great news!!! Glad your appointment went well.

hsnowgirl - welcome and congratulations!

How is everyone doing today? I have had a rough week. The nausea is still here but has been getting better. Work has been very stressful and upsetting this week. I cried at work yesterday, which was very embarrassing. I am exhausted and barely slept at all. The hormones are definitely kicking in as I feel like I may start crying on the drop of a dime. Hope everyone else had a better week :)


----------



## missangie

Sorry to hear you have had a stressful week DJF! 

Today has been the worst day yet regarding MS. Woke up at 330am to awful nausea, I ate two crackers and then ended up throwing up and laying in the bathroom until 415. I finally went back to bed, got up at 6 and was throwing up (just stomach acid at this point TMI) and then my hubby hugged me and I just lost it, I was so tired and felt so awful. I hopped in the shower and was throwing up in there. Got out and ate a couple crackers and had some gingerale and two hours later threw that up. luckily I started to slow feel better after that. Definitely still nauseous but havent puked since then. I am trying really hard not to complain about how horrible i feel because I am SO greatful to finally be pregnant and I am willing to go through this MS up until the day he or she is born as long as I have a healthy baby. But still, its hard to be productive every day right now


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning and Hi to all the new ladies,

missangie - im so sorry to hear you are having a rough time with the ms :hugs: why no try a ginger biscuit instead of a cracker, the ginger really does help the nausea and the sugar is supposed to help the ms a bit too? But i know most things wont help at all :( what about gettin some meds?

DJF - sorry your week was bad. Ive had stress at work too, it really doesnt help does it? Im getting more cross then I feel weepy...so silly! Hope next week is better :hugs:

Purpleish - glad to hear the app went well, hope those meds keep the ms manageable :) 

AFM - I had my 2nd scan on thurs (7+5), the pic is my avatar - it was amazing!! its grown so much since 6 weeks and could clearly see the hb :) cant wait for my next one on the 26/9 (13+1 week). Im still feeling nauseous but no sickness, fx i wont have any now. very tired and windy :blush: and just started having vivid dreams, very strange!

I hope you all had a lovely weekend :)


----------



## missangie

so my cousin who has a 4 week old just gave me some b6 and episom that her doctor recommended since she had bad MS (she ended up being prescribed zofran since the other didnt work for her) anyway, I didnt take it because I wanted to ask my doctor first but I woke up this morning at 7:30 feeling good, just hungry and ever so slightly nauseous. Which Im greatful for however it makes me worried too since this past week EVERY morning at 4 or 5am I wake up and end up laying on my bathroom floor its so bad. I know I shouldnt worry and just enjoy feeling okay this morning!


----------



## DJF

missangie - sorry to hear you had such a horrible day with MS but glad you are feeling a bit better. Try not to worry too much, though I know it is hard. My MS seems to come and go. Some days are really bad and I do throw up, other days I have mild nausea, and anything in between.

CertainTurton - that's so exciting about your scan. I love the picture! I have my first scan on Thursday ... can't wait!


----------



## purpleish

Hey All..
Well had my official 8 month scan today - didnt hear the heartbeat, but still saw the peanut and a fluttering heart so... still happy... had to make all the appts for blood work, glucose tests etc.. but I knew that I had to have them so can't complain! Only thing they want to monitor is my BP - very low.... so they asked me to drink a lot more.... fun!

MissAngie - so sorry to hear that your MS is going like it is... could you get medication too or are you going to tough it out?.....*hugs* they say its over at 12 weeks no?

CertainTurton - great pic :) I have one too but not posted it yet... I still havent told anyone!
DJF> hope you're doing ok:) still tired all the time? I may have to introduct a cat nap into my lunch break... :)

*hugs* to all and apologies to anyone I've missed out... hope you're all ok,

Purple
x


----------



## missangie

ahh so exciting about your appointment. Im glad it went well! I cant wait for mine, two more weeks!!! 

My morning sickness has been better today and yesterday. still threw up a few times but it didnt wake me up early and I wasnt laying on the bathroom floor which is a huge improvement haha. I didnt do anything differently though so it makes me think my symptoms are disappearing adn thats a bad thing. (but I know thats crazy since ive still been sick. I just cant stop worrying no matter what i suppose) 

how is everyone else?


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - glad to hear your appointment went well!! Mine is in 2 days and I can't wait.

Missangie - I am happy that you are feeling better. Try not to worry too much about the symptoms.

I ended up leaving work early yesterday and stayed home today. I got sick at work yesterday morning and didn't get much better during the day. Spent 12 hours in bed last night but not sure how great I slept. I had so many crazy dreams.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## babyoneill

congrats to u all im due 30th april if u want a buddy xx


----------



## DJF

Welcome babyoneill!


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,

Welcome baby one....

Well just had a bit of a scare, coming down the stairs and misplaced my footing so slid down the last three... scared to bits now.... dont know quite what to do!

No bleeding... just hope peanut is snuggled and safe...

P
x


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - glad to hear you and baby are okay.

I had my ultrasound today and heard the heartbeat. It was amazing and I almost cried. My due date was changed from April 1 to April 3.

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## purpleish

DJF> thats great news - congrats! :)
always great to hear the heartbeat... I cried, not ashamed to admit it :)

Thanks for sharing :)
Hope everyone else is doing ok!

p
x


----------



## DJF

I had one tear escape. It was kind of surreal. It's more real but at the same time hard to believe a baby is growing in me :)

Next ultrasound 4 weeks and counting!


----------



## DJF

How is everyone doing?

We had an eventful weekend as a hurricane went through our area. Spent part of Sat night sitting in my downstairs bathroom with my hubby and 3 dogs because of tornado warnings. Luckily it wasn't as bad as they were first predicting and everything was fine.

The nausea is killing me!! The doctor told me to get some vit B6 and Unisom. The Unisom seems to help. I haven't been sleeping at night because of the MS and Unisom is a sleep aid so it's helped with the nausea at night and with sleeping. Hope this MS ends soon :)


----------



## missangie

Im glad the unisom has helped!! my cousin who has a newborn gave me her leftover b6 and unisom. I havent taken it, waiting till I see the dr and can ask his advice. I have been miserable in the mornings though and then these last few days its been bad in the evening too. I cried at work today. I ran to throw up a few times and the second time I came back and my boss just looked at me like he felt bad (he knows Im prego and im sure he knew I was throwing up) and I just lost it and said "Im not having a good morning" I felt really embarrassed for crying and losing it like that at work but he was very understanding and nice about it all. 

good news, one week until my first appointment! I am SO excited and really really nervous.


----------



## DJF

I am not sure if the B6 is doing a lot but the Unisom is helping me. My nausea has been the worst in the evening and in the middle of the night. The Unisom helps with the late at night but I am still struggling with the evenings. The MS is there during the day as well but usually not as bad. I am 9 weeks today so hoping I don't have to much longer to go.

missangie - that's exciting that it's one week till your appointment!!! It was amazing when I went.


----------



## missangie

ya hopefully this MS business is almost outta our systems  I cant wait till I get a bump! (although the bump needs to wait until after oct 8th since im the MOH in my sisters wedding and my dress fits perfect right now) haha


----------



## CertainTurton

Glad to hear the drugs are helping a bit, my nausea is also worse in the night/v.early morning (5am ish!) but mine seems to be fading slightly now, got me panicking at 1st but hopefully its ok. 

DJF - glad to hear you survived the storm, cant imagine how scary it must be! I hate lightening etc!

Missangie - ooo not long til appointment, very exciting! I am also really emotional at the mo, not so good! at least your boss is sympathetic, mine is a 'beeeep' :( makes me v.stressed!


----------



## DJF

I am looking forward to a bump too. I have put on a bit of weight so far - eating makes my nausea better so I have been eating more than I normally do. So now I look like I have put on weight but it's not obvious as to why :)

The nausea has been better the last couple of days ... here's hoping it's on it's way out!

missangie - let us know how your appointment goes.

CertainTurton - I hope your work gets less stressful. My work has also been a bit stressful too. I do research and my position is grant funded. Funding has been a bit short lately. I have a meeting with my boss today to talk about it .. fingers crossed it all goes well. Luckily I got an email this morning saying one of my projects got funded so that should cover the short fall.


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,
Sorry I havent posted in a while, first days of daycare with my son, quarter end at work and birthdays and tropical storms to survive!.... 
My MS has been rearing its head (despite the medication), finally phoned the chemist/pharmacist to ask why... turns out there is a 5-6 hr delay on it, so need to take it at different times than I am doing! .... will see if it works tmrw :) lol

DJF> I'm sure you look just great, and don't worry, the weight will soon be well worth it :) what did I love on a commercial/advert... oh yes... "You're not fat.. you're just keeping the baby warm" :) Sorry to hear the weather was so bad - I'm guessing Irene?... thankfully, turned into a tropical storm when it hit us... but even so - the wind with the rain and the intermittant electricity was just a blast!

CT> sorry work is so stressful for you - is your boss not supportive or just expects you to act all normal? I still havent told my boss... probably wont until after 4 month scan or so... as I dont work in the same office as him.. no problem with him seeing me and guessing! (thankfully!)

MissA> Hope the wedding goes well... not serving seafood are they? may want to check the meny just in case ;)... hope you have a great time though and I'm sure you will bump and blossom just after!

Take care all and talk soon,

Purple
xxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Purpleish- sounds like you are pretty busy! and Im glad to hear you will hopefully get the meds to work soon :hugs: My boss is just horrible at the best of times and is not being any better now. In fact i think she is almost worse! We work very closely as its just the two of us on a project, cant get away from her!

DJF - I am also in research - Im a research assistant on a drug addiction study..what sort of thing do you do? I can completely understand about the funding worries, we are awaiting a grant too. Fortunately im on a fixed contract until oct 2012 so dont need to worry too much. Good Luck with it! 
I am also looking like i have put on some weight (although scales tell me its only a lb :shrug:). Although this morn it did start to look a little more bumpish...FX! I love purples saying - just keeping the baby warm :)


----------



## purpleish

Hey all,
Just popping on.,.... found the ad where I found the saying from - really cheered me up and thought you would all like to see it :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjpOzkoThkY


CT> sorry you're having to work in that environment, hope it gets better for you!

P
x


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - that's a funny commercial :) I like that - keeping the baby warm. Hurricane Irene did go through here. I think it was a category 1 on it's way to a tropical storm when it hit us. Everything in our area ended up being fine. Glad it was ok for you too.

CertainTurton - I am a genetic counselor and research coordinator for genetic studies on neurodegenerative disease (Parkinson disease, Lou Gehrig's mostly). Luckily they have full funding for my position for another year! Not sure what my plan is after the baby is born. I think I might look for a new position as I think I am ready to try something new. Hope your work gets better. My boss at me last position was horrible and it made work so miserable. Fingers crossed that she will be nicer!


----------



## missangie

SO excited! I had to share with all of you that I found my babies heartbeat on the doppler for the first time! I have played around with it 4 or 5 times now and tonight I finally found the heartbeat within 5 minutes of using it. It was amazing. Hubby listened to it and it was great to see how excited he was. we even had his brother and his fiance come in and listen haha 

Now I feel a little more relaxed for my first appointment tomorrow morning 

How is everyone else, it has been a quiet thread lately!


----------



## savvaharte

congratulations


----------



## DJF

missangie - that's so exciting! We heard the heartbeat at our doctor's appointment and it was an amazing experience. Let us know how your appointment goes.

I have been doing okay. I had a bit of a break from the really bad MS but it came back with a vengeance Sat night. I am having a hard time keeping food and liquids down so I may call my OB today for a prescription.

How is everyone?


----------



## missangie

thanks ladies! 

sorry you arent feeling well and having a rough time DJF! my morning sickness has definitely not been fun but luckily it is only in the middle of the night and then when i first get up, once i eat I dont throw up anymore just feel nauseous most of the day. I cant imagine not being able to keep anything down, id prob. call the dr too just so you can get some relief and be able to eat a bit. Hopefully just a few more weeks and we will all be out of this MS phase!


----------



## purpleish

Hey all....
Well, got so bloated last week thought enough was enough! stopped taking the anti-sickness medication, which has helped (in my opinion), limited my bread intake (which of course helps even more)... so look slightly less swollen.... was pleased to hear my DH say that from the back I dont look any different... which helps :) Just scarey on the side view atm!....

MissA> how did the appt go? I tried to listen the other day, but couldnt quite find anything, might try again since you've had success (although you could be quite a bit skinnier than I am! ) :)

DJF> Still having a hard time? what does your doc say?.... *hugs tight* hope you feel better soon though, they say that things get easier at 12 wks... I hope you find that!

Hope you're all having a great week and look forward to hearing your news soon,

Purple
x


----------



## missangie

my appt went GREAT! Got to see me cute little blob wiggling away with its beating heart! Next appt is in 6 loooong weeks  

I have been bloated and constipated like mad. I talked ot my dr about it and he was gonna write down some things for me to take but he forgot, im gonna email him about it cause going once every 4 or 5 days is miserable! 

glad you are doing well minus the bloat purpleish!


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi all,

Missangie - thats fantastic!! how exciting for you!! Im really hoping that I get to hear ours over the next few days (staying with my GP mum who is going to bring back the doppler - FX). Im glad to hear that the MS has improved slightly :) Sorry about the constipation, i found dried fruit good for mine- lots of dried apricots and mango.

DFJ - so sorry to hear you are feeling rough :hugs: FX the doc can help you a bit.

Purpleish - Argh the bloat!! bless your OH for keeping you uplifted though! I hope it continues to go down and you can start to feel better :) mine is just terrible by the end of the day!

AFM - well according to the scales I have only put on 1.5lb since I got my bfp, however I am getting a fair belly (bump or bloat i dont really know!), I think its just podge though cant wait until its a proper bump. I think I am going to have to go shopping for some mat jeans soon though as mine are uncomfy, even with a band between the button is it really really too soon?? Im feeling much less sick now, only when im hungry so thats good also still got really sore bbs but im happy to have some symptoms - must not panic that they are fading!!


----------



## DJF

Glad to hear everyone and is doing well and that your appointment went well missangie.

I am doing better. The doctor gave me a prescription for Zofran. It doesn't make the nausea go away completely but it makes it better and has stopped toe vomiting. I really hope the MS ends with the first trimester!

CertainTurton - I ended up buying mat jeans this weekend. The last pair that was working for me was just so uncomfortable on Sat I gave up. the band is still working for my work pants at this point though.


----------



## bbaines09

Hi I'm 10wks pregnant with my 1st child :) I'm 20 and I found out on sept 3rd by surprise that I am pregnant and due on april 5th...lol boy what a surprise but my SO is elated!!! I have yet to go to the doctor because my medicaid hasn't been approved yet and I feel horrible :( like a bad mother but hopefully I'll be seen before my 1st trimester is up!! But luckly I think everything is going well I don't have morning sickness yt (knock on wood) but I am a little gassy at times...lol. Well I look forward to sharing and experiencing this journey with all of you!! 
***Congrats on all the bfp and wishing you all the best!!!***


----------



## DJF

bbaines09 - congratulations! I wouldn't worry too much about not seeing the doctor yet. Some practices in my area don't even take women until 12 weeks.

My MS has gotten better. Zofran is a god send but I only need to take it once in a while now which is great. Definitely think I am starting to look pregnant - my belly is round.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## plsnot2

Hello, Im Leanne and I'm pregnant for the 3rd time!!! I am so nervous as i have 16month old twins and I'm terifed it will be twins again!! We was not TTC i came of the pill as adviced to have the implant fitted and got pregnant! I only to the test because i was going having the implant that day and they need to know your not pregnant before hand and are advised to take a test. A shock to say the least considering with my first it took 13 months to conceive and 15 months with my second as i have PCOS. I would like to add we where being "careful". I have told a couple of my friends and got a mixed responce! One of my "friends" said if i was you i would get rid!!! I can not do that as it's not the embryos fault! We will love and care for this baby(s) no matter what. I am just scared and have noone to talk to! I have a scan on 20th September! xxxx


----------



## DJF

Congratulations Leanne and welcome! I am sorry some of your friends are not being supportive. When is your due date?


----------



## CertainTurton

:hi: bblaines09 - welcome! what a lovely surprise for you :) dont worry about the docs, they dont really do anything its more the midwife and im sure it will all be fine :) just make sure you take your vitamins etc :)

Welcome Leanne :hi: and a big congratulations! Like DJF says im sorry some of your friends are being horrid, they dont have any right to say that! I wouldnt worry to much about the twins just yet, it may not happen (more likely it wont to be honest) and im sure you scan will reassure you. Do you know far along you are? 

DJF- so pleased to hear the sickness is fading - mine is almost totally gone now :) also yey for limeness!!! cant believe it! when is your scan? I have to wait a whole more 2 weeks :( although we did hear the heartbeat yesterday which was such a joy!


----------



## missangie

welcome leanne! Must be meant to be, that baby really wanted to be yours


----------



## DJF

CertainTurton - I told my husband yesterday that the baby is now the size of a lime and he was like a lime or a limabean .. LOL! When I confirmed it was a lime he was very surprised by how big the baby was. Glad you got to hear the heartbeat yesterday! My next scan is Wed the 21st. One more week - can't wait!


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi how are you all??

We found the hb yesterday on our doppler!! so happy!! good and strong, im so pleased DH could hear it too this time. Ive recorded it on my phone now so i can hear it whenever...hehe. Were off to my uncles wedding tomorrow so will take the doppler and hopefully show my sister too.
Me and my boss had the Mat leave chat this morn (not offical with HR yet) as she has to apply for some more funding and advertise my job. we will need to over lap for at least 2 weeks so i can train them...madness.


----------



## DJF

CertainTurton - That's exciting!!! Good idea to record the heartbeat on your phone.

I am planning on telling my employers and my co-workers next week. I am nervous about it for some reason. They will be happy for me and congratulate me. My workplace is pretty family friendly and they always throw baby showers for male or female employees that are expecting so I don't know why I am nervous about it.

How long do you get maternity leave for in the UK?

We only get 3 months in the US. I am originally from Canada and you get 1 year paid leave there. Sometimes I wish I was living there now to get a longer leave :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Well Ladies I have to say goodbye. No heartbeat was found at my 12 week scan today. Please take me off the list. Good luck to all the rest of you I hope no one else has to go through this and you all have a happy and healthy journey to holding your little ones.
~~~TINA~~~


----------



## missangie

oh Tina... :-( I am SO very sad for you and so so sorry for your loss and that you are having to go through this.


----------



## purpleish

blakesmom said:


> Well Ladies I have to say goodbye. No heartbeat was found at my 12 week scan today. Please take me off the list. Good luck to all the rest of you I hope no one else has to go through this and you all have a happy and healthy journey to holding your little ones.
> ~~~TINA~~~

Tina,
I'm so very sorry for your loss *hugs tight*. Take care of yourself and hang in there....
Purple
xxxx


----------



## purpleish

Hey Folks,

Welcome Leanne! We're here for you - feel free to vent, share and type/talk whatever you want to :) I havent told anyone yet,.... so have yet to hear the comments although I'm sure the "you're rather old"... may come up lol.... I still cant believe that everyone over 35 is considered "high risk" now!

Hi bbaines - welcome, as DJF said - just make sure that you can get some pre-natal vitamines from the pharmacy and you should be fine :) were you able to make youre appt yet?

CT - hows things been going? well I hope :) aren't dopplers great? mine's still hit and miss, but *shrugs* I try not to get tooo stressed! Know what you mean about the mat leave and training another - the last time I went on mat leave for 6 months, my boss told me I had to find the replacement and train them prior to my leave... but they only had 2 days lap over - was INSANE!.....

Well, my 12 week/nuchal scan is on wed - very very nervous... will see how it goes, DH cant be there, so little more nervous!.
I still havent told my boss either, going to wait until after the 20 week scan... they wont be too happy, I work for a US company, but am a canadian hire... so I am entitled to the 12 months off.... (whereas they only get 4-6 weeks paid and then 3 months if you stretch it etc....)... I'm only planning on taking 9 months - but even so!..... :) may talk to my HR rep before hand... just in case :)

Hope you're all doing well.... *hugs*... anyone else wearing maternity gear? as I havent told anyone, i'm going for the huge baggy look!

P
x


----------



## DJF

blakesmom said:


> Well Ladies I have to say goodbye. No heartbeat was found at my 12 week scan today. Please take me off the list. Good luck to all the rest of you I hope no one else has to go through this and you all have a happy and healthy journey to holding your little ones.
> ~~~TINA~~~

Tina - So sorry to hear about your loss hon :(


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - My NT scan is on Wed too!! I am really looking forward to it :) Let us know how everything goes! I am definitely jealous of your 1 year maternity leave - I am also Canadian but work in the US and only get 3 months. Luckily they should all be paid (draining out my sick and vacation time!). All of my friends back home get 1 year so I am jealous of them too .. LOL!


----------



## purpleish

So ? How did ur scan go? Everyone has gone quiet!
Mine wasn't was good as I wanted it to be and they said they would want to wait for more test results before saying everything is fine, c 
Which won't be until at least 16 wks! 
P
X


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi purple- gosh that's a bit scary, dd they say why? Really hope all is well for you!! How you feeling? Sorry I've been a bit quiet not much has been happening- just counting the hrs until my scan on mon!!

How were the other scans??

Tina- so sorry :hugs:


----------



## missangie

purpleish, sorry to hear that. Did they say why? nothing new here, my appt isnt until oct 15 and I dont think ill have ultrasound then. Would love one though


----------



## DJF

Purpleish -sorry to hear your scan didn't go well. Hope the rest of the screening goes okay. Do you get results from the first blood draw?

I had my 12 week scan on Wednesday and got the results of my first blood draw + the ultrasound on Friday and so far everything looks good. I have another blood draw at 16 weeks.

How has everyone been feeling? My MS is a bit better but still hanging on. I am 13 weeks tomorrow so hope it goes away soon.

When I went to my 12 week scan I was recruited for a research study. As part of the study I get 3D ultrasounds in each trimester. I go for the first one tomorrow - so excited to see the baby again.


----------



## CertainTurton

Wow DJF a 3D scan sounds great. I am also doing a study but only get extra normal scans :)

I had my scan today, please meet my little one :)

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/13_weeks-2.jpg


----------



## DJF

Congrats CertainTurton!! What a cutie!!!!

I think I attached a picture from my ultrasound but not 100% sure I did it right - guess we'll see :)
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DJF

it worked~!!


----------



## missangie

aw ladies I love your pics. I am so jealous and want to see my baby again!!!


----------



## missangie

https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/1074/crop12wks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here is my "bump". I feel like I shouldnt have a bump yet as this is my first but it just appeared this past week and I cant suck it in! Wearing belly bands already too... Maybe I need to start eating better!!!


----------



## missangie

sorry its so large, no idea how to make it smaller. yikes


----------



## missangie

where is everyone? This thread has been so quiet, hope everyones doing well!


----------



## melly4390

hi im due 24th of april well there abouts have my 1st scan on the 11th :) well feel better then when ive seen little pip :)


----------



## DJF

missangie - sorry it has been awhile since I signed on. Work has been busy and I have been exhausted in the evenings! How have you been feeling?

I still have a bit of morning sickness. Hopefully, it will go away soon. I had a 3D ultrasound as part of a research study which was pretty neat. But I didn't get very good pictures because the baby was sleeping with it's face in my back.

Anything new with anyone?

Welcome melly4390. Congratulations!!!


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,
First of all apologies for not writing sooner.. just trying to get by with things.... and everything is way too hectic! Having to start telling people (even though I wanted to wait until I got all the results back) as I've really 'popped'... although they say you pop earlier with your second.. so really no hiding it now!
MS is still there, although I'm ok as long as I eat every 2-3 hrs or so... which seems like ALWAYS lol....

Trying to find some maternity leggings - and refuse to pay the prices that I'm told that they are... anyone got any ideas?

Great to see everyone s pictures - rather shy of uploading my bump picture now - looks like I'm 5 months+ rather than 4 lol...

So are we all in our 2nd trimester yet or is that next week? Still trying to figure it all out!

Blood test tmrw, so hope that goes well - results not for another few weeks *sighs*...

Take care all and talk soon,

P
x


----------



## DJF

Let us know how the test goes purpleish!

I haven't popped yet - my stomach is rounder but it's not obvious I am pregnant. It just looks like I have put on a few :)

My MS is still holding on as well but better then it was. If it's been a few hours since I have ate then it is worse.

I bought maternity leggings from motherhood and I think I paid about $20 for them. I have been trying to hit the sale racks but I have a few non-maternity dresses I can wear but it's been to cold lately to wear them with bear legs. So I sucked it up and paid full price but I did have a coupon for $40 off my whole purchase. I have been having pretty good luck with motherhood so far. I bought a few things got a $40 off coupon, then used that coupon and got a $30 off coupon for the end of this month.

I am officially in the second trimester - so excited!! Waiting for that 2nd trimester energy and lack of MS to kick in though :)

How is everyone today?


----------



## Valor

-


----------



## DJF

Welcome Valor and congrats!!

I feel the same way .. just fat :)


----------



## Valor

-


----------



## DJF

Valor - I know how you feel!

I can't wait till I start feeling the baby move, then it might feel more real. Pregnancy is definitely a lot harder then I thought it would be. I am nauseous, have heartburn, have to take Maalox on a pretty regular basis to be um regular, and I am tired all the time :) Hopefully all the good stuff I hear about the 2nd tri will kick in soon.


----------



## missangie

I agree with both of you! I think Im most excited to start feeling the baby move, then it will really feel real!


----------



## missangie

Here is my 14 week photo I took a few days ago. (ignore the lovely orange spray tan, I was in my sisters wedding last night and all of us bridesmaids got airbrushed for the wedding.) https://img143.imageshack.us/img143/992/14wks.jpg

Speaking of the wedding, my chest was popping out of my dress and I got lots of comments on my small bump that was showing and all of us bridesmaids were joking about our dresses not being the best choice for two breastfeeding bridesmaids and two pregnant bridesmaids! However my husband LOVED the dress on me ;-) Overall the wedding was great but I am paying for it today. Im realized that I am VERY sick the next day if I have stayed up late. We got to the venue at 12 to start getting ready and then we didnt get home until 1 and I got up at 9 which was great to sleep in but i have been so sick today! Starting to feel a little better now in the late afternoon which is a good thing. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Weege

hello. hope you dont mind me joining the thread.
due 10th april :D
congrats to all the april mummies x


----------



## DJF

Weege - congrats and welcome!

missangie - you look great!! I haven't been able to bring myself to taking a picture of my 'bump' yet. I seem to be getting thicker rather then bumping out and I haven't put on an excessive amount of weight. Always hoped I would be one of those women you couldn't tell was pregnant from looking at them from behind but doesn't look like that will be the case as my behind also seems to be getting bigger :)

Glad the wedding went great and your hubby loved the dress!! I think my breasts getting bigger is my husband's favorite part of pregnancy. That's amazing you were able to stay up until 1 - I can barely keep my eyes open past 10.

How has everyone been doing? We are having friends over tonight for Canadian Thanksgiving and I will be cooking all day. I love that we get to celebrate 2 thanksgivings! The morning sickness is still holding on but seems to be getting better everyday.


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,
Well, Thanksgiving has come and gone - and I finally nailed the Roasted veg this year :) (only 4yrs in the practice lol)...
Things are going well, really started to show, so have had to start telling people - even started to wear true maternity clothes. I desperately want some leggings, but the only pair I can found out here are over $60 and I'm not paying that for LEGGINGS!...
What else? Had my 2nd set of bloods, done very nervous - wont get the results until a week on Monday *gulp*.... they keep telling me I'm high risk etc... just want the results back and everything to be ok!

Have my 16 week check up on Wed.... hopefully not gained tooo much weight - the 1st trimester hunger pains have finally begin to wain and as long as I eat every 2 hrs or so, I can keep the MS away! (oh and having a high protein meal last thing at night is really helping me :) )....

Welcome Valour & Weedge- hope you're both doing ok and feeling well :)
Miss Ang - you look skinny! - very nice bump though :)
DJF - how was your canadian thanksgiving - dare I ask why you're celebrating canadian thanksgiving in PA? :)....

Anyway hope everyone is well *hugs tight*

Talk soon I hope!

Purple
x


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - Glad to hear you Thanksgiving went well! I moved to the US from Canada 7 years ago and we have done a Canadian Thanksgiving every year I have been hear :) We usually have a bunch of friends over and make a turkey dinner.

Hope you get your results back soon and that everything is okay. I get my second blood drawn on Friday.

Did you try Motherhood for leggings? I got mine there for $20. Also you might want to try Ebay.

My MS has gotten a lot better but still hanging on a bit. Usually nauseous in the morning until I have lunch even though I have breakfast and snacks in the morning. The heartburn has started to kick in though.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## missangie

DJF, Im glad your MS seems to be getting better. I noticed this week that mine is as well. Still threw up every morning except once this week but the rest of the day Im definitely not as nauseous as I had been and in the evening these past three days I have felt 100% normal and i used to be really nauseous around dinner time. 

here is 14 week photo (after spray tan for wedding) https://img215.imageshack.us/img215/8567/29457157891206892851700.jpg

and here is 16 week photo (my naturally super pale self) https://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6373/29810258091922157851700.jpg


----------



## purpleish

Hi All,
This will be short post from me.

My blood results came in and were not good. I'm currently waiting for a hospital appointment for an amnio and further testing. As such, I wont be posting on here for a while.

I have postponed my 20 weeks scan until we know more.

I wish you all the best with your pregnancies and hope you have a healthy 2nd and 3rd trimester.

Take care,

Purple


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - I am sorry to hear that your results were not good. Hope the amnio goes well! If you have any questions or want to talk about it please let me know. I am a genetic counselor. I don't currently work in prenatal care but I used to, so I am pretty familiar with the screening tests and amnio.


----------



## DJF

missangie - glad to hear your MS has mostly gone away! The pics of your bump are not showing up.

Mine has been a 100% better this week. The only time I got sick this week was when I got a whiff of my dogs food. My hubby usually feeds them because I can't stand the smell but he was out of town this week so it was left up to me. 

Is anyone else planning on finding out the gender? Our appointment is Nov 22 and we are oping we will find out then if it is a boy or girl. Any one have any feelings on the gender?


----------



## DJF

Happy Halloween!!1

How is everyone feeling? It's been a while since I checked in.

I have been doing good. The MS is gone and some of my energy is back! Still have heartburn but I can deal with that. All my blood work came back fine.

3 weeks till I learn the gender~


----------



## missangie

glad the MS is gone for you DJF! Mine seems to be gone for the most part. Havent thrown up in almost a week and am just barely nauseous in the evening but thats about it, it is awesome to feel so much better! I have traded the MS in for heartburn though but Ill take that over MS any day!!!  

I cant wait till we all know what we are having! I find out a week from tomorrow, so excited. I think its a girl and everyone who has guessed has said girl (literally, not one person has said boy) So Im almost thinking that it must be a boy then haha. Do you have any feelings about what you are having??


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies,

Glad to hear your nausea is starting to fade!

LO is kicking lots now, some BIG ones too. Both my cousin and another friend have felt it now as well as DH - I love it. I am also going to find out the gender - Just soooo impatient, its another 2 weeks for me!


----------



## DJF

I think I have felt little movements but no huge kicks yet. However, the other day my hubby and I were looking at my tummy and we both think we saw it bulge out on one side for a second!!

I am not sure what I am having. Some days I think it will be a girl and some days a boy. I have had people guess both genders so that hasn't helped much :) Before becoming pregnant I always thought I would have girls but know that I am pregnant I am not sure. Guess I will know 3 weeks from today. Can't wait!

How was everyone's Halloween? Mine was pretty low key. I handed out candy all night. Kept thinking about how next year I will have a little one to dress up - though probably not old enough for trick-or-treating yet :)


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww one day you will feel a HUGE kick and it will be obvious :) I was lucky to feel movement from 15 weeks!

Halloween isnt so big here in the UK so didnt do anything. Only had one group of trick or treaters!


----------



## missangie

our porch light is broken and we live in a tiny neighborhood (6 houses- no children) so we didnt get any trick or treaters! I work with kids so we had a halloween party on Sunday (on my day off so wasnt thrilled about going in) but it was fun, I was a penguin, pretty funny and hideous at the same time ;-) 

as for feeling baby, I felt the baby kick for the first time last night. I had been feeling little popcorn feelings for a few weeks every now and then but last night I had a bowl of ice cream and about 30 min later i felt a few little kicks for a few minutes, I almost cried! Very cool and cant wait to feel more movement. 

Here is my 16 week photo https://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6373/29810258091922157851700.jpg

and my 18 week (well more like 17+5) https://img560.imageshack.us/img560/156/b18weeks.jpg

I cant believe how much bigger I am... slightly scary!


----------



## CertainTurton

Oooo missangie - you have a gorgeous bump!!! Loving the change :) and how exciting about the kicks, mine always kicks more after cold or sweet food :)


----------



## DJF

missangie - that's exciting! For some reason your bump pictures do not load on my computer.

I went to Canada last week to visit my family and felt the first solid kick. I have been feeling the baby kick everyday since. It's amazing!! It seems to happen more after I eat.

I should probably take a picture of my bump now that it's starting to look more like a bump :) I have put on 5 pounds in the last 17 days - not sure how that is even possible. Hopefully my weight gain will slow down.

How is everyone?


----------



## missangie

DJF said:


> missangie - that's exciting! For some reason your bump pictures do not load on my computer.
> 
> I went to Canada last week to visit my family and felt the first solid kick. I have been feeling the baby kick everyday since. It's amazing!! It seems to happen more after I eat.
> 
> I should probably take a picture of my bump now that it's starting to look more like a bump :) I have put on 5 pounds in the last 17 days - not sure how that is even possible. Hopefully my weight gain will slow down.
> 
> How is everyone?

hmm I wonder why they dont show up for you! 

So exciting about the kicks, I have started to feel my baby move a bit too. little kicks and then this morning when I was driving it felt like the baby was swimming all over the place, a very weird and very cool feeling!

You should post a pic of your bump, I wanna see! and dont worry about the weight gain, Im right there with you. very nervous and not wanting to see the scale when I go in haha


----------



## DJF

I'll try to take a picture soon.

Two weeks from today I find out if we are having a boy or girl!! Can't wait. Most people have guessed girl but we'll see. When does everyone else find out?


----------



## missangie

two weeks will be here before you know it!

we found this morning and we are having a boy!! EVERYONE (besides my dad) guessed girl and I thought for sure it was a girl! We are beyond excited and think we have decided on Parker as his name


----------



## DJF

Congratulations!! That's very exciting and I love the name Parker. There seem to be a lot of boys in April :)

Most people have guessed girl for me but a few have said boy. Hopefully, I will know soon enough!


----------



## ems

Ive only just stumbled across this forum! :wacko:

Im due April 30th with my 3rd making me 16+2. I have my 2nd midwife appointment next week and a Private gender scan in December as the hospital couldnt book me in until January. I couldnt wait 12 weeks from my last scan to see baby again.

This is me and my ever growing bump, taken yesterday
 



Attached Files:







379093_10150948373795650_662140649_21925167_817123615_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DJF

Hi ems!

Congratulations and welcome :) Your bump is adorable. I am 20 weeks and 2 days along today and have my anatomy scan on Tuesday. Can't wait to find out the gender!! Do you plan to find out?

How has pregnancy been for you so far?


----------



## babyv_s2012

Hi all *waves* 
I've just found this thread too! I'm 17 weeks due 26th April 
here's my bump pic :) 

hope all is well with everyone!!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DJF

Hi babyv_s2012 - Congrats and welcome! How has your pregnancy been going for you so far? Do you know the gender? Do you plan to find out the gender. Very cute bump!!


----------



## babyv_s2012

Hello!! 

My pregnancy hasnt been a bed of roses lol suffered badly with hypermesis and lost around 2 stone (28 pounds) still got sickness but its so much better than 1st tri. 
At first hubby and i were on team yellow 100% but after our last scan (had an early scan as dates were incorrect) hubby said he wanted to find out and i do too! so hopefully baby will be willing on 15th December. I'll be 21 weeks plus by that point so hopefully will be able to see. As i REALLY want to start buying things- not got anything yet. My lovely mother in law is making me all sorts of things from booties to hats to a gorgeous blanket. But ive yet to buy anything. 
How have you found things? Are you going to find out/already know? I'm so tempted to book a private scan! :happydance:


----------



## DJF

Sorry to hear about the hypermesis. I was also really sick from about 7 weeks until 14 weeks and was put on medication. It was not fun! Feeling okay now - sometimes I feel a bit nauseous when I am really hungry but haven't thrown up in a long time.

We are definitely finding out. My scan is booked for this Tuesday and I will be 21 weeks. Hopefully, the baby cooperates :) We decided not to get a private scan as waiting a couple more weeks wouldn't really change anything. But at the same time waiting is hard!!

I have bought a couple of things - a kids rocker shaped like a giraffe, a book, and a stuffed animal - but I haven't bought any clothes yet because I want to know if I should be buying blue or pink :)


----------



## missangie

I cant wait to find out what you ladies are having, boy or girl? So exciting! 

Babyv sorry you have had a rough time with MS but Im glad its getting better. Mine finally went away at 18 weeks so these past couple weeks have been amazing.

I have a drs appointment today to go over the ultrasound and measure me, etc. off I go!


----------



## babyv_s2012

Yeah im hoping its passing only been sick once today woooohooo! Everyone said to me by 12 weeks you'll be fine that came and went then oh by 16 weeks you'll be fine oh well once baby is here all will be well worth it!
Ah its so exciting- babys are all i can think about literally all day every day! It's a wonder i can get any work done teehee...
The giraffe rocker sounds so cool!! I think i will go mad when im finally let loose to buy things :) 
Hope your Dr's appointment goes well missangie xx


----------



## DJF

Hopefully it gets even better soon!!

The giraffe rocker is pretty cute. We decided we are going to do a giraffe theme for the nursery! But we are waiting on finding out the gender before we plan more. Anyone else started on the nursery yet?

missangie - hope you have a good appointment!


----------



## missangie

babyv I hear ya! I was prescribed medication for MS when I went in at 9 1/2 weeks but everyone had said it should be ending soon so I didnt fill the prescription. Wish I would have instead of suffering for so many more weeks!! 

DJF, funny you got a giraffe rocker because a mom where I work brought in an elephant rocker that she had got for her son but never used (it even has the tags still!) So now Im considering doing an elephant themed room with the grey, white and pale green. (we were given awhite crib, changing table and dresser from a friend and a white and pale green soft rocking chair) Our walls are currently a light tan so Im trying to figure out what color to paint them and then need to find some bedding. So fun but Im REALLY bad at decorating. (in fact, we bought our house exactly a year ago and still having nothing on the walls, just got around to decorating our bathroom last month haha)

My dr appt went well. Ive gained 15 lbs so far, Parker's heartrate is still around 140 and everything is looking as it should. my next appointment in four weeks will be my first with a midwife and Ill do the glucose test then.


----------



## DJF

missangie - an elephant themed room sounds like a very cute idea. I have been looking into wall decals to decorate our nursery. I love to decorate :) Here are some elephant decals from one on the sites I am considering using:
https://www.wall-pops.com/elephant-burlap-stickers.aspx
https://www.wall-pops.com/elephant-and-mother.aspx
https://www.wall-pops.com/elephant-decal.aspx

Also the picture on this page has a cute safari theme - https://www.wall-pops.com/wallpops-baby.aspx

A friend of mine got the dots in different colors to decorate her nursery and it looked really cute - https://www.wall-pops.com/baby-dots-stripes.aspx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies and welcome to the new ladies :)

Glad to hear you are all doing well - sorry to hear you are still getting some MS :hugs: 

So we have found out were team :pink: - so exciting! Was sure it was a boy :haha: 20 week scan was just perfect :)


----------



## DJF

CertainTurton - Congratulations on the girl!!! Do you have names picked out yet? Glad to hear the 20 week scan went well.

Only a few more days till min ... ehh so excited!


----------



## CertainTurton

Eeeek not long- I coulnt sleep the day before mine!  no def names yet but the fags at the mo are elanor and jenny  I've just been deciding to have a humphreys corner theme in the nursery :happydance: it's just so cute, and I love elephants!


----------



## missangie

DJF, I LOVE THE DECALS! Thanks so much for the ideas! I really love the dot idea and adding some safari animals. Even more excited about decorating now ;-)

certainturton, congrats on the girl! isnt it so weird/exciting/wonderful/etc to know?!


----------



## BleedingBlack

Hi all! I'm due in April with a little girl! After two ultrasounds this week, it has been 99.9% confirmed! I have three other children from a previous marriage. Caydence is age 6, Serenity age 3, and Landen age 15 months. I'm considered high risk due to a bunch of different problems (in my sig), so I have a perinatologist instead of a regular ob doctor. Things so far are going okay except for a constant pain I've been having in my va.jay.jay but my cervix is holding up for now. Anyway, expect me to have (another) eventful pregnancy... I'm currently in the calm before the storm to put it one way.


----------



## babyv_s2012

BleedingBlack said:


> Hi all! I'm due in April with a little girl! After two ultrasounds this week, it has been 99.9% confirmed! I have three other children from a previous marriage. Caydence is age 6, Serenity age 3, and Landen age 15 months. I'm considered high risk due to a bunch of different problems (in my sig), so I have a perinatologist instead of a regular ob doctor. Things so far are going okay except for a constant pain I've been having in my va.jay.jay but my cervix is holding up for now. Anyway, expect me to have (another) eventful pregnancy... I'm currently in the calm before the storm to put it one way.

Hello!! Welcome! 
Congrats on team pink! I cannot wait to see what team we're on I've got SO long to wait (15th December)
I hope this pregnancy is a little easier than your others- doesn't sound like you've had an easy time of it!


----------



## babyv_s2012

CertainTurton said:


> Eeeek not long- I coulnt sleep the day before mine!  no def names yet but the fags at the mo are elanor and jenny  I've just been deciding to have a humphreys corner theme in the nursery :happydance: it's just so cute, and I love elephants!

Congrats on Team pink!!! :happydance:


----------



## BleedingBlack

babyv_s2012 said:


> BleedingBlack said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I'm due in April with a little girl! After two ultrasounds this week, it has been 99.9% confirmed! I have three other children from a previous marriage. Caydence is age 6, Serenity age 3, and Landen age 15 months. I'm considered high risk due to a bunch of different problems (in my sig), so I have a perinatologist instead of a regular ob doctor. Things so far are going okay except for a constant pain I've been having in my va.jay.jay but my cervix is holding up for now. Anyway, expect me to have (another) eventful pregnancy... I'm currently in the calm before the storm to put it one way.
> 
> Hello!! Welcome!
> Congrats on team pink! I cannot wait to see what team we're on I've got SO long to wait (15th December)
> I hope this pregnancy is a little easier than your others- doesn't sound like you've had an easy time of it!Click to expand...

Yuck on having to wait until December! My cousins wife is due a week after me and she has to wait until Dec 5th. 
Thank you! So excited its a girl! I'm hoping this pregnancy isn't as rough as mine with my son. All my pregnancies have been rough and im getting near that time that things start going downhill for me so I'm a bit on edge.


----------



## DJF

BleedingBlack - Congratulations and welcome to the group! I hope this pregnancy is easier than the others.

This is my first pregnancy. I haven't had any problems so far but it is definitely harder than I thought it would be. My morning sickness in the beginning was horrible.

CertainTurton - I love the names!

missangie - Glad you like the decals. There are other sites that have decals but that brand seems to be the most popular. I can't wait to decorate the nursery. Hopefully tomorrow I will know what colors to go with!


----------



## missangie

are any of you getting tons of hand-me-downs already? I am just shocked (and beyond greatful) for all of the baby stuff I have already been given. I suppose a lot has to do with where I work. I am the program director at a place called The Little Gym and teach gymnastics to children 4 mth-12 yrs so all day every day I am interacting with moms of these children and have worked there for 3 years now but anyway one mom brought in a bag full of shoes (10+ pairs, mostly for 18 mths-2 yrs) and a TON of clothes (mostly 24 month stuff, some younger though) another mom brought in this rocking elephant (that I mentioned before) another gave me 4 giant bags of maternity clothes and then today a mom came in with a bathtub, a halloween costume a TON of 3-6 month old outfits and then three pairs of little shoes. One being little Kobe Nikes that have never been worn! Seriously, I am SHOCKED and SO thankful!


----------



## babyv_s2012

Wow thats so cool about all the stuff you have been kindly given! I've not been given anything yet nor have i bought anything. Hoping to find out the sex at our scan then i will go mad buying things...im actually driving myself a little mad today been googling private gender scans i REALLY want one but hubby has put his foot down and said "NO!" I think i will cry if we cant find out at our scan. I didnt think i would be like this but i think im turning into a babyzilla (if thats possible) 
:(


----------



## DJF

missangie - that's awesome about all the stuff you have been given. I haven't been given any hand me downs yet. One of my friends gave me what little she had for maternity clothes but most of them don't work for me. I have gotten a few gifts but not much else yet :)

babyv_s2012 - it's definitely hard waiting to find out but it will be here before you know it!!

My scan is today and I thought it would never come :)


----------



## babyv_s2012

Ah thats fab! Hope the scan goes well!! 
I'm counting down the days now- wish i could just put it to the back of my mind...need something to occupy my mind as right now its full to capacity with baby!! lol


----------



## missangie

DJF, I am DYING to know how your scan went and whether youre having a boy or girl! Hurry up ;-)


----------



## DJF

Missagnie - Sorry for not checking in sooner. We were exhausted when we got home - were there for 3 hours then had dinner with my inlaws.

We are having a healthy prefect little girl!!!! I will upload scans so. She is so cute :) She had both her habds and her feet up by her face ... lol.

I am so excited!!


----------



## missangie

aww! Congrats on your little girl! I cant wait to see pictures. Isnt that ultrasound appointment just the best? I wish I could re-live it all again


----------



## babyv_s2012

Ah congrats on team pink!!! Great news! 
I'm 18 weeks today and have felt baby all morning its such a lovely feeling when im sat at my desk at work with a party going on in my uterus :)


----------



## purpleish

Hi Everyone,
Do you mind if I re-join the group?
Had the amnio, all clear, had 2 abnormality scans (first showed an issue, 2nd gave me the all clear)... so would really like to start enjoying this pregnancy and what better than to share with you all....

How have you all been doing? Missed catching up!

Purple
x


----------



## missangie

purpleish I have been watching your other thread about everything going on and praying youd get the all clear! SO glad to have you back and very happy you can start to enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - welcome back!!! So glad the second scan went well. I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy now.

The last 4 days have been so busy. We host Thanksgiving dinner, so Wed I was going to the grocery store and prepping and Thursday we cooked a turkey dinner for 16 people. Friday I had my regular OB appointment - wait an hour for her to see me for 5 minutes :) Then yesterday we went and bought our nursery furniture and registered at Babies R Us. We picked out a room color and I can't wait for the furniture to come so I can set everything up.

baby_vs2012 - I love feeling the baby move. It is really exciting!!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## missangie

DJF, good for you for cooking Thanksgiving dinner for that many people. I dont think I will ever have the guts to do that! So much work 

How long did it take you to register? I really want to go next weekend but I remember how overwhelmed I was registering for our wedding a few years ago and how long it took!


----------



## DJF

missangie said:


> DJF, good for you for cooking Thanksgiving dinner for that many people. I dont think I will ever have the guts to do that! So much work
> 
> How long did it take you to register? I really want to go next weekend but I remember how overwhelmed I was registering for our wedding a few years ago and how long it took!

It took quite a while and we were both hungry and tired by then end but we squeezed a lot into one day. We went to a specialty store that was recommended in the book Baby Bargains for the furniture. We were there for 2.5 hours - it took us a while to make a decision. Then we went to Babie's R Us and we were there for probably 2-2.5 hours. If we hadn't done both in one day it probably would have been a bit easier time wise. Babies R Us will give you a check list to help you figure out what you need. I also had read the book Baby Bargains so I had an idea of what brands I wanted for each item and also which items on their list we didn't really need. I also ended up working on the registry online for a couple hours when I got home. There mechanism for deleting items in store didn't work so I had to go back and take some items off. I also found some other items that were available online that I did not see in the store. Reading the book helped me feel a little less overwhelmed because I had some idea of what I wanted but the were moments that were still overwhelming. Particularly when we were in the breast pump supplies isle :) Also there were some items on the Babies R Us list that I had no idea what they were or what you would use them for.


----------



## purpleish

Hi All,

DJF - congrats on the girl :) we should have a list of who's pink and who's blue (and who's yellow at this point: )....

Everytime I have a scan, the state I'm due in March... but hoping I can still stay in this thread - I'll just deliver early!...

Had a bit of a scare... my toddler kicked me in the bump - ended up in hospital on a monitor - everything ok - but boy.... the baby did not like being hooked up lol.... she was kicking me left right and center!

Hope everyone is ok - I'm really getting ready for christmas (3 people coming to stay) so its going to be a busy household!

P
x


----------



## DJF

Hi Purpleish!

My last scan also put me due at the end of March but they didn't change my due date. So it's possible that I could have her in March too :)

That sounds like a bit quite the scare - glad to hear everything is ok!

We are also getting ready for Christmas. No house guests this year but we like to get in the swing of things right after Thanksgiving. We have our tree and decorations up and will probably do some shopping this weekend.


----------



## DJF

I added a list with the team colors to the first post. Please let me know if I forgot anyone. For those ladies who have not had their scans yet I will add your team color when you get them :)


----------



## missangie

crazy that Im the only one with a boy so far considering most of the april due date threads Im in are mostly boys and just a few girls! 

I cant believe its almost December and Christmas is just weeks away! So much to do before then! 

purple, Im glad everything is okay!!!


----------



## purpleish

Thanks Miss A, me too...

23 weeks already - where has the time gone - although seems like an eternity until 40 weeks lol....

Actually bought a little pink item yesterday - and worrying if it was too soon?... has anyone else started buying the odd thing?

P
x


----------



## DJF

I bought a few little things at the beginning of my pregnancy :) A giraffe rocker, a book, and a stuff animal. I haven't bought anything since finding out but only because I know our family and friends will be buying us gifts and I don't want to end up with too many clothes that she will grow out of before having a chance to wear them. However, I am sure if I see something I must have I will probably get it! My husband bought her a little giraffe beeny baby after we found out :)


----------



## missangie

purpleish said:


> Thanks Miss A, me too...
> 
> 23 weeks already - where has the time gone - although seems like an eternity until 40 weeks lol....
> 
> Actually bought a little pink item yesterday - and worrying if it was too soon?... has anyone else started buying the odd thing?
> 
> P
> x

I know, Im 22 weeks (and 1 day!) and cant believe it but at the same time, 40 does seem forever away!  

I havent bought anything however like I said before we have been given SO much stuff and Parker's room is starting to be put together. Got the crib up, dresser/changing table in place and the closet is empty of our old office stuff. i also washed and folded all of the clothes he has been given (so so many lots of 6-9 mth and then quite a bit 18mth-24 mth items) It feels very weird to have so much stuff ready already but its also very exciting!


----------



## DJF

How is everyone doing?

We had a busy weekend! Went to a friend's house on the beach to have a mini-reunion with a bunch of my friends from grad school. It was a good time but definitely made me think about how much my life is changing. There were some outlets in the area so my hubby and I did some shopping for little Aria which was a lot of fun.

I think she has flipped around. I used to feel all the movement on my left side, which is where her feet were during my 21 week scan but now I fell all the movement in the middle. I also feel more pressure in my pelvis so I think she has gotten into position :)


----------



## hoppinforbabe

add my color had my scan today team PINK!!


----------



## DJF

hoppinforbabe said:


> add my color had my scan today team PINK!!

Congrats and welcome to team pink :)

I added your team color to the first page.


----------



## babyv_s2012

Wow so many team pinks for our month. I find out a week today!!! 
Made it to 20 weeks today Eeek so excited! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## ChezTunes

EDD: April 5th 2012

Team :pink:


----------



## DJF

ChezTunes - Congrats and Welcome!! We have a lot of team pink on this thread :)

How has everything been for you?


----------



## missangie

wow look at all these girlies! and then there is my little man... we need some more boys ;-)

How is everyone feeling? Im starting to get some daily back pain and I teach gymnastics almost 45 hours a week and man oh man, not sure how Im gonna make it until I go into labor like I had planned. But its nice to know Im keeping in shape (especially with all these maple bars I am eating, I am OBSESSED with them!)


----------



## babyv_s2012

So many team pink...i wonder which team i will be joining, find out on thursday two more sleeps! How are you all?


----------



## DJF

There are a lot of girls on this thread!

baby_s2012 - not too much longer. Very exciting! Do you have any guesses as to whether it is a boy or a girl?

I have been feeling pretty good. I also get bad back pain if I am on my feet for a long period of time. I have a desk job so that doesn't happen too often. I have still been exercising but feel like you can't tell - I think I am gaining too much weight.

missangie - I don't think I have ever had a maple bar but it sounds pretty good :)


----------



## missangie

DJF said:


> There are a lot of girls on this thread!
> 
> baby_s2012 - not too much longer. Very exciting! Do you have any guesses as to whether it is a boy or a girl?
> 
> I have been feeling pretty good. I also get bad back pain if I am on my feet for a long period of time. I have a desk job so that doesn't happen too often. I have still been exercising but feel like you can't tell - I think I am gaining too much weight.
> 
> missangie - I don't think I have ever had a maple bar but it sounds pretty good :)

I think I am gaining too much also. (I remember we both had said this a few weeks ago) Do you know how much you have gained so far? I go in on Thursday and will see. very curious as I am also seeing a midwife for the first time rather then my OBGYN so Im wondering if she will say anything...


----------



## DJF

I think I am gaining too much also. (I remember we both had said this a few weeks ago) Do you know how much you have gained so far? I go in on Thursday and will see. very curious as I am also seeing a midwife for the first time rather then my OBGYN so Im wondering if she will say anything...[/QUOTE]

I am almost scared to say :) I don't know my exact starting weight but I am probably up about 25 lbs so far :cry: I weighed myself this morning but it was after I ate breakfast so it might not be off a couple pounds. So far my OB has not said anything about it.


----------



## babyv_s2012

Hi ladies!

Had my 21 week scan yesterday. It was amazing to see baby- the tech went into so much detail is was amzing to see the little stomach and the heart, brain etc. I do have to say i have a very awkward and camera shy baby! The baby is lying face flat down with body out and then the legs crossed in some strange manner. Neadless to say we are currently team :yellow: as the tech couldnt see at all. The pics arent amazing either after finally getting the baby to move into a position where the head,lips etc could be measured when it came time to take pics the arms and hands came over the face! This baby was not giving up the goods! We've booked a private sexing scan for tomorow afternoon so fingers and toes crossed we get to find out!!!! 

I'm going to guess and say that this baby is a female as its as awkward as its mother! lol 
Hope everyone is well...i will update tomorrow evening with any results or if we still remain team :yellow:


----------



## DJF

Congrats babyv_s2012!!! I am glad your scan went well and you were able to see your little munchkin :) Fingers crossed that you learn the gender at the next scan.


----------



## babyv_s2012

Hi all!! 
We had our private gender scan today had to wait 2 hours as they were running behind so that gave me the chance to eat chocolate, gummy bears and some fanta and do some star jumps in the bathroom!! We got in there and she said this will either take 2 mins or 2 hours. She put the thing on my tummy and looked around. Baby was happily flashing the goods! The tech said she saw the bits 4 times and this is baby is Definately a baby girl!!!! Woop another team pink to add to April!
So happy!! :)


----------



## DJF

babyv_s2012 said:


> Hi all!!
> We had our private gender scan today had to wait 2 hours as they were running behind so that gave me the chance to eat chocolate, gummy bears and some fanta and do some star jumps in the bathroom!! We got in there and she said this will either take 2 mins or 2 hours. She put the thing on my tummy and looked around. Baby was happily flashing the goods! The tech said she saw the bits 4 times and this is baby is Definately a baby girl!!!! Woop another team pink to add to April!
> So happy!! :)

Congrats babyv_s2012!!! That's so exciting. Welcome to team pink :) I laughed when I read your post because I have a mental image of you jumping in the bathroom :)


----------



## babyv_s2012

Thank you! Haha yeah hubby was laughing at me too I was doing lunges, star jumps everything to try to get her awake and moving haha! Still can't believe we know she's a she! I thought we were going to have to wait til the birth!


----------



## DJF

I was nervous at my appointment too that we wouldn't find out. The little monkey had her little legs pretty close together but they were eventually able to see the three little lines.

It's so exciting knowing. I feel more connected to her and I think my husband does too. When we talk about her we use her name instead of Aria and my husband speaks to my belly everyday:)

So excited for you!


----------



## missangie

hahaha I am laughing picturing you jumping around and doing lunges. (mostly because it is something I would do- haha) congrats on your little girl.

DJF I agree, I feel like more connected to this baby knowing it is a boy and being able to call him by name!

Ladies, I am starting to get big fast. Im still small (I think) but these last few weeks I just popped and am getting bigger ever week, its amazing and slightly scary knowing that I am going to get SO much bigger haha


----------



## babyv_s2012

Yeah i feel exactly the same. I feel so connected with her and its lovely being able to say my baby girl! 

its so lovely hearing hubby talk about her wedding, her first boyfriend, which he's told me will not be until she is at least 30 :haha: its so exciting. When we found out he cried and his first words were "I'm going to have to do a Father of the Bride speech!" Bless him! He keeps asking how his girls are- hes out numbered now as even our cat is a girl! :haha:
Hope youre all well!
I'm getting quite big now too and have got back back/hip ache- oh the joys!


----------



## DJF

babyv_s2012 - your husband sounds like mine :) He is also always saying "my girls" ... lol. He has also started kissing my belly. Do you have a name picked out yet?

missangie - I am also getting bigger. Every time I look down at my belly I am shocked :) But everyone keeps telling me I look great so that makes me feel better. Even though I have gained almost 25 lbs I am not sure where it all went. I have a little extra butting on my butt and thighs but don't feel like I have put on a lot of fat. Oh well - I keep telling myself not to stress about it.


----------



## babyv_s2012

We've been thinking of names but its so darn hard! We're going for an Italian name as hubby is Italian. Need to get a baby book i think. How about you? Any names yet? 

I'm 22 weeks today and i jumped on the scales as not been on for a while and ive put 1 pound on. 1 pound for the whole of my pregnancy is that normal?? I've got an appointment tomorrow with my mw so i think i will ask her!

Hope you ladies are well and all ready for Christmas! :happydance:

ETA- ive weighed myself again and the pound has gone! hmmmm weird!!


----------



## DJF

babyv_s2012 said:


> We've been thinking of names but its so darn hard! We're going for an Italian name as hubby is Italian. Need to get a baby book i think. How about you? Any names yet?
> 
> I'm 22 weeks today and i jumped on the scales as not been on for a while and ive put 1 pound on. 1 pound for the whole of my pregnancy is that normal?? I've got an appointment tomorrow with my mw so i think i will ask her!
> 
> Hope you ladies are well and all ready for Christmas! :happydance:
> 
> ETA- ive weighed myself again and the pound has gone! hmmmm weird!!

We had a girls name picked out for a while but we would have had to use a baby name book if the baby was a boy. We are naming her Aria and Andrea will be the middle name. Andrea is after my hubby's mother who passed away. Also she will have the same initials as my husband AAF. My husband is also Italian :) and my last name makes me sound like I am in the mob .. lol - Falcone.

I have heard of women not putting on much weight until the end but I am sure your mw would know more about it. I envy your little weight gain - I have put on soo much.

We are mostly ready for Christmas. Have a few more gifts to get and need to get my house ready for Christmas Eve dinner. How about you?


----------



## DJF

Bump photos of 19 weeks and 25 weeks and 4 days
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2234.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2230.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 0









Head cropped.JPG
File size: 77.2 KB
Views: 2









healdless 2.JPG
File size: 67.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## missangie

DJF said:


> Bump photos of 19 weeks and 25 weeks and 4 days

You look GREAT!!!!!! What a cute bump. Can you believe we are almost in the third tri?


----------



## DJF

Thanks!!

I know it's hard to believe. Everyone tells me that the time will go quick;y but April just feels so far away! I can't wait to meet her.

How are you doing?


----------



## missangie

Saying three months sounds not far away at all but saying April seems like a lifetime! 

I am feeling pretty good, been feeling really nauseous most mornings still but it could be worse. I am LOVING feeling him move so much, he is getting pretty strong it feels at times. We start our birthing class in a little less then 2 weeks and I am very excited about that. 

As for the holidays, little Parker is very blessed to have so many people who thought of him this Christmas when he isnt even here yet. I can't believe how much stuff he got. (our families mostly just do gifts for the kids and he got just as many as my 8 month old niece. I was shocked. My favorite being a Graco Pack n Play that my husband immediately set up when we got home. It makes me laugh cause its just sitting in our living room in the middle of the walk way. 

How are you feeling? How have the holidays been? How is everyone else here?


----------



## DJF

Glad to hear your holidays went so well!! Ours were pretty good. We didn't get a lot of stuff for the baby but we did get a little pick outfit from that was really adorable.

I have been feeling pretty good. Luckily I don't get nauseous anymore but sometimes my stomach feels a little off after I eat. I get heartburn pretty easily and don't always sleep the best. However, the 2nd trimester is definitely better then the first. Plus at least I can feel her move around. Sometimes she gives me some pretty strong kicks and you can see my stomach move. Most of the time she just kinda flutters around :)


----------



## DJF

Happy New Year everyone!!!

I will be officially 6 months pregnant tomorrow and starting my third trimester!! I am so excited - 13 weeks to go. Which sounds a lot closer then April :)

My nursery is being painted today and the furniture will be delivered on Friday. I think it will feel a lot more real that a baby will be coming home with me from the hospital once her room is set up. It won't be completely decorated yet as I registered for a bunch of decorations. Not sure when my baby shower is. My mother-in-law is planning it and it is supposed to be a surprise. 

One of my best friends got me a maternity photo shoot for my Christmas/baby shower present. Can't wait to get the pics done.

Aria is moving around a lot now. It's really a cool feeling. Starting to feel a bit more tired and still get heartburn but otherwise feeling well.

How is everyone? How were your holidays?


----------



## DJF

Pics of the nursery so far!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2268.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2269.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2270.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2271.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2272.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## missangie

how come no one but you and I post on this thread anymore? :-( Hopefully we will get some more posts soon.

I already wrote on the other thread DJF but I LOVE your nursery so far! Do you have any bedding ideas?


----------



## DJF

missangie said:


> how come no one but you and I post on this thread anymore? :-( Hopefully we will get some more posts soon.
> 
> I already wrote on the other thread DJF but I LOVE your nursery so far! Do you have any bedding ideas?

I know everyone has been pretty quite since the holidays. Her room is going to sorta giraffe themed so we are getting a couple different sheets with that theme. They are all light brown or light brown and white. We are also getting some plain flannel sheets for the winter - one is pick and one is white. Also getting a couple blankets with giraffes on them but I am planning on having her sleep in a Halo sleepsack. Looking forward to getting everything all decorated but it won't be until after my shower.

How is your room coming along?


----------



## missangie

we have the furniture in there (its white, too!) There is a dresser that has the changing area on top and then his crib and we also have a pale green/white checkered comfy rocking chair with matching ottoman. There are also a few sheets that match the chair, one is checkered and the other is white and has baby blue and pale green stars. not really sure what theme we will go with, Im not good at decorating at all! Im kinda thinking I want it to just be colors and not necessarily a theme of any sort. Just using baby blue, pale green and white. Im boring ;-) 

We are going to go register tomorrow, Im excited to get that done! We also made a baby shower date, feb 11th! Plus my hubbys work is throwing us one on Feb 10th. So soon, its all starting to hit me that Parker will be here in no time!


----------



## DJF

missangie said:


> we have the furniture in there (its white, too!) There is a dresser that has the changing area on top and then his crib and we also have a pale green/white checkered comfy rocking chair with matching ottoman. There are also a few sheets that match the chair, one is checkered and the other is white and has baby blue and pale green stars. not really sure what theme we will go with, Im not good at decorating at all! Im kinda thinking I want it to just be colors and not necessarily a theme of any sort. Just using baby blue, pale green and white. Im boring ;-)
> 
> We are going to go register tomorrow, Im excited to get that done! We also made a baby shower date, feb 11th! Plus my hubbys work is throwing us one on Feb 10th. So soon, its all starting to hit me that Parker will be here in no time!

That sounds adorable. Post some pics of the room. I think blue, green, and white is a great color combination.

Since we have had her room set up it has started to feel even more real. It's not longer just a nursery it's Aria's room!

Your shower isn't too far away! I am not sure when mine will be - my mother-in-law is planning it and it's a surprise.

I got offered a new job this week which I am really excited about. It's part time, 3 days a week, which will be so nice. However, it means I am only getting 6 weeks of up-paid leave (8 if I have a C-section) off which isn't a lot of time. My husband gets 3 weeks of paternity leave so he will probably use his leave when I go back. The new job also has a child care center so I will be able to take her with me and visit on breaks.


----------



## missangie

Congrats on the new job! Have a a child care center there will be SO nice! I cant write much, need to get to bed but wanted to say congrats, thats great!


----------



## purpleish

Hi ALl,
Sorry I havent been around for a while, but to all Happy New YeaR!... been a hectic few weeks with the family visiting.... and just trying to cope with having the worst cough/cold combination..... even ended up at the hospital!...

Needless to say I'm ok - the doctor has prescribed some amazing cough syrup which has stopped me coughing.. she actually said that if I had continued the way i was going I would cough myself into labor *EEK* ... anyway baby still comfy and squirming her way around most days :)

Has anyone else been having problems sleeping recently? I just cant get comfy... I bought a pillow which helps... but only if I'm the only one in the bed lol :)

Hope you're all doing well.... and look forward to catching up with you all,

Purple
x


----------



## DJF

Hi Purple!!

Happy New Year :) Hope the holiday with your family went well. That's horrible that you are/were so sick. That does not sound like fun.

I have had a really hard time sleeping lately. Part of it is from being pregnant and uncomfortable though the boppy pillow I have helps a lot. I find that some nights the hip on the side I am sleeping on starts to hurt, then I have to switch sides and I wake up later with that side hurting. Sometimes I wake up on my back, which I know isn't the best but oh well. I also have to wake up in the middle of the night to pee and sometimes have a really hard time going back to sleep because my mind starts racing. Last week was the worst because I was offered a new job and had some decisions to make. I didn't sleep more than 4 hours any night last week but my Dr told me to take Unisom which she said is really safe to take during pregnancy. I took it a couple nights and it helped a lot. Last night I was in bed at 9pm .. lol.

My little girl has been pretty active this week which is really cool. I find that some days she is really moving and other days she seems lazier and doesn't move as much. The lazy days kinda freak me out a bit but then she starts up again. Anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## missangie

purpleish, glad to hear you were given something to help with your cough! I too am having some troubles sleeping. I got a big roundish body pillow and tried that but it was a bit to stiff and kept falling off the bed. My husband ended up getting me a different, more thin body pillow and it has been working much better. I still wake up with hip pain but sleeping has been a bit better then it was! 

DJF, yes my little guy was crazy active for days and days and then for 6 days he was MUCH more quiet and one night I even tried ice cream and ice water and layed on my side and didnt feel him. (a couple nights later was when I was having the cramping and went into the hospital to be monitored) luckily, everything is fine with both him and I. I had another prenatal visit today and he was moving like crazy!

My current upset is that I was weighed today and gained 9 lbs in the last 4 weeks. yikes. I guess the holidays had some part in that weight gain. Im not up 27 lbs this pregnancy. I asked my dr if that was horrible and she said that she wasnt worried at all since I am petite to begin with and to just expect to gain more then the recommended amount but that she isnt worried at all and I shouldnt be either. She did say that 9 lbs for the 4 weeks was a bit much but that as long as I dont continue to gain like that, its okay. 

Oh and one more update! I did the one hour glucose test today (and had 4 other things of blood drawn and my rhogam shot, busy morning haha) and I just got the results through email saying that I passed. WOOHOO!!


----------



## DJF

missangie - glad everything was okay! The movement thing is driving me a little bit crazy :) I went in 2 weeks ago because she wasn't moving as much. I tried chocolate, laying on my side, and pushing on her one night and she eventually started moving but it took a while. They think it was because she flipped and was head up and I couldn't feel as her as much in the new position. I had an ultrasound on Wed as part of a research study and luckily she was head down again. Hopefully she stays down there!

I understand the weight thing. I've decided to stop thinking about it too much. I am up around 30lbs so far give or take a few. I don't know exactly what my starting weight was. I tended to monitor my weight by how my clothes feel and how I look in the mirror more than the number scale so I hadn't weighted myself in a while before I got pregnant. It's been tricky, because I am a fairly active person, and it's sometimes hard to see my body change and watch the number on the scale go up but hopefully my weight will come back down after she is born.

Only about 11 more weeks to go - so exciting! I think it is going to go quickly. I have 3 more weeks left at my current job then I start the new position. I think all the changes will make things go quicker.


----------



## missangie

ya, I am trying really hard to realize that I can worry about my weight after he is born and that I WILL get back in shape. 

I bet you are right, with your change in jobs and what not these next 11 weeks will fly by! I am the kind of person that doesnt use a calender and today I started to feel very overwhelmed by all these upcoming plans I have that I decided I needed to write them down on my email calender. We are in the process of interviewing labor doulas and I am watching my 8 month old niece over night next weekend, have a hair appt and then maternity photos the weekend after and then drs appointment and two babyshowers within the first few weeks of feb and birthing classes for the next 3 thursdays. Doesnt like much but Im used to just working and coming home and occasionally doing something last minute on the weekend. ;-)


----------



## purpleish

Hey all,
Just wanted to let you know that I'm over 20lbs up since getting pregnant, almost 30lbs... and I'm not worrying.... it is what it is ya know? what do they say, we should be putting on at least a pound a week for the 3rd Tri?.... :)
One thing for those of you who are considering Bf'ing - you'll burn at least 1000 calories a day just Bf'ing and producing milk... def' helps the weight come off!... (with my first I gained way over 40lb's... took me 9 months - but it came back off and stayed off)...

On another note, my little boy isnt doing too well atm - teething his back molars which means very irritable at night, no sleep and just cries in his sleep (doesnt eat either)... needless to say after 3 days of this, I'm exhausted! hopefully the molar breaks through and I'll be back to normal next week... heres hoping! ... DH is away for the week too so I'm a single mum :)

Never rains but it pours hey ladies?

Oh.. and yes, I had the not moving for a while thing - really freaked me out!.. but ironically, I found that the baby reacts atm to hot drinks - but not to cold... so I just have a hot choc and she's soon bouncing around the place lol 

Take care,

P
x


----------



## babyv_s2012

Hi all! I've not been on here for a while- glad to hear you're all doing well! 
We've picked our nursery furniture and are starting to get things together. Here's a link to what we've picked...
https://www.kiddisave.co.uk/store/product/5882/Tutti-Bambini-Marie-White-3-Piece-Room-Set/

Just the cotbed, the changer, the wardrobe, and the free nursing chair and foot stool! For those in the US it works out to be about $1,691.
I dont think thats too bad is it? Hope youre all well ladies xx


----------



## DJF

missangie - sounds like you are going to be very busy and these next 11 weeks will fly by for you. Our social calendar is usually pretty slow around this time of year so our weekends are mostly free. I have to schedule my maternity pictures at some point but I want them to be after my shower (which I don't know when that is) so that the nursery is completely decorated.

purpleish - I am trying to maintain that mentality too about my weight. My Dr isn't worried about it so I am trying not to either. Plus between breastfeeding and hopefully starting to run again it should come of fairly quickly. Not sure what I am going to do for clothes for work with going back at 6 weeks - I don't think I will fit into my old pants yet. Hope you little boy feels better soon!! I have heard how cranky they can be when they are teething. That's awesome that you have found a trick to get her moving again. I haven't found one yet!

babyvs_2012 - I love the nursery furniture!! It is adorable. When does it come?

We went and looked at daycares yesterday and picked one. It was slightly challenging to find a place to take her only 2 days a week with the flexibility of adding an extra day once in a while but we found a place we really liked. We also met with a pediatrician we liked last week so things are starting to come together!


----------



## missangie

picking a pediatrician and figuring out daycare (and figuring out what my work schedule will be once I go back, or IF I go back)... so much I still need to do! I am starting to feel overwhelmed with everything that needs to be done and with my calendar quickly filling! 

I think I mentioned on here that I went into labor and delivery last wednesday morning around 4am due to having some cramping, they monitored me and baby for a few hours and checked my cervix and everything was fine. I have since woke up two other nights with cramping as well. Only in the middle of the night and it feels exactly like period cramps. My mom said braxton hicks but my tummy doesnt get hard and its not like it comes and goes, it just is a lasting cramping pain that I notice for 20 or so minutes and usually fall asleep while its happening.... When I saw my midwife last friday she didnt seem worried about my hospital trip but Im wondering if I should call since it has happened two other times now??


----------



## DJF

missangie - I understand how you feel but you still have time. I was feeling really overwhelmed a couple weeks ago with figuring everything out with my job change (change in health insurance before delivery and time off when she is born) but it all got worked out. I am sure you will get everything done!

I think if you are worried about the cramps you should definitely call your midwife. Everything is probably fine but it will give you piece of mind to hear it from her. Most likely she will have you come in.

I get my gestational diabetes results tomorrow - hopefully they are normal!


----------



## missangie

hope you get the all clear for GD! I got my results back and I dont have it HOORAY!

Like you, Im dealing with a change in health insurance before Im due and that is what is stressing me out most. my insurance ends march 31 so trying to figure out what our options are and all the specifics...


----------



## DJF

I got the GD results yesterday and they were negative!! I am still a bit anemic but I usually am so I am not too worried about. My OB recommended that I try to eat more red meat so I see some cheeseburgers in my future :)

I completely understand the stress of the change of insurance. I was so overwhelmed by it I had a hard time sleeping. My current coverage ends Feb 29th and I could have either gone on my husbands insurance or the insurance at my new job. I thought I would go on my husbands insurance but it was fairly expensive for not so great maternity coverage. We would have to pay 10% of my hospitalization costs up to a max of $4000. We figured out is actually costs $5 less a month for me to take the insurance from my new job and it was better coverage. It took me like 3 phone calls to figure out what my coverage would be on the new plan then another 3 calls to make sure my OB and the hospital take the new insurance :) Luckily it all worked out. But I already registered at the hospital with the old insurance so I am going to have to re-register - hopefully that goes smoothly and it doesn't get messed up! Hope you guys are able to figure it out without too many headaches. Insurance is so confusing!


----------



## missangie

Im so glad to hear that you have it all worked out, gives me a bit of hope that we will figure things out in time too! It is very frusterating. I could be added to my husbands but that would mean a change in drs this late in my pregnancy and change in hospitals as well as a much much higher deductible then what I currently have. Since I work for a VERY small business, Im not covered under FMLA or PDA or anything that protects pregnant women basically but I did find out that I can do state continuation insurance (i just have to pay the full premium) so I think we will do that for the month of april that way I can stay with my current dr and plan and then be added to my husbands after that. (we just need to double check and make sure that will all work and that dropping state continuation is a qualifiying event to be added to his.) Woah sorry for the novel ;-)

Thats great that you dont have GD either and I have been thinking about a cheeseburger the whole time ive been typing since you mentioned that haha. I think Ill start with breakfast first though ;-)


----------



## DJF

I had a cheeseburger for lunch :)

One of my concerns also was having to change Dr's 4 weeks before delivery. Luckily it looks like I will be covered as long as everyone told me the right information. We also thought about doing COBRA to keep my current insurance. Even though I would have to pay 102% of the premium to keep it that still would of cost us less than the out of pocket expenses with my husbands insurance. Is COBRA the same as state continuation? If so, I was told that you can pay it month-to-month and drop it at any time. Than to be added to my husbands insurance I would of needed a letter saying when COBRA was ending and that counted as a qualifying event to add me to his insurance.


----------



## missangie

its similar to COBRA. Since ours is a small business, they dont have COBRA available but have state continuation instead. My husband was told that dropping cobra or state continuation isnt a qualifying event since you are choosing to drop it. However, he was now just told that the paperwork doesnt state whether it was dropped by choice or just as a loss of coverage and so it shouldnt be an issue. Meaning, I can be on my insurance until it ends March 31 and then do state continuation and still have my plan just pay the premium for the month of April and then be added onto my husbands May 1st. 

I asked my employer for more info about state continuation and he told me to just look online (which I cant find much of anything) so Im annoyed with him and his lack of help. I am just wondering what needs to be done in order to get state continuation, do forms need to be filled out before my coverage ends and if so is there a time limit that it needs to be done by?

So frusterating. It definitely sounds like we are in similar insurance situations though!


----------



## DJF

That is frustrating! I don't really know anything about state continuation. But I was told that when my coverage ends I would be sent a letter stating my coverage has ended and information about COBRA. So pretty much I couldn't apply for COBRA until my coverage ended but the COBRA coverage would be retroactive to when my coverage ended.


----------



## purpleish

Hi All....

Glad to hear that you're all coping... despite all the challenges!.... I've had my own bunch of scares... fell into a snow drift (5hrs on a monitor at the hospital).... and have been diagnosed with Bronchitis!....... now on antibiotics and just very tired :)

Doctor is also concerned with low amniotic fluid... so due for another scan in 2 weeks time...... my thought is that if it was very serious.. then she would have ordered a scan like ASAP!

Did I also mention I'm anemic and now on iron pills..... lol

Braxton hicks are also kicking in - some of those are real doozies!.....

*hugs* to all keep in touch - anyone else want to deliver early (full term but early?)!

P
x


----------



## missangie

wow you are just having a heck of a time right now purpleish! Hope you feel better soon. I would love to have my baby in March rather then April. Im totally crossing my fingers for him to come a little early (but full term) however I highly doubt I will get what I want haha!!


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - sounds like you have been going through a lot. It's been an eventful pregnancy for you!! Hope you feel better soon.

I would like to have her right around my due date. I think I have it so much in my head that she will be here in April that it's hard to picture a March birthday for her :) But I will be happy when she comes regardless if it is April or March. I hope I don't go much past my due date.


----------



## DJF

How is everyone doing??

I am doing pretty good. As of today I am into the single digit weeks - only 9 more to go! I am so excited :) I have been feeling more tired but otherwise not doing to bad. I went and bought some nursing bras over the weekend and can't believe I am now a D-cup! I bought double D bras instead though because they still fit ok and give me some room in my breasts get even bigger when I start nursing.

So many little things left to do - install car seat, back bag for hospital, do a tour of the hospital, and finish her room after the shower. I am starting to think these next 9 weeks are going to fly by.

I can tell she is getting bigger. The movements are different. Instead of whacks I am experiencing her kinda moving around and pressing against my stomach so it looks like waves instead of little jumps if you are watching it. Also she seems to like to stick her little butt out on my right side so you can touch it. The one night my hubby and I were watching my belly and it was significantly lopsided from her sticking her but out :)

Hope everyone is doing well!! This is my last week at my current job. New job starts next week. So looking forward to only having to go in 3 days/week :)


----------



## missangie

> I can tell she is getting bigger. The movements are different. Instead of whacks I am experiencing her kinda moving around and pressing against my stomach so it looks like waves instead of little jumps if you are watching it. Also she seems to like to stick her little butt out on my right side so you can touch it. The one night my hubby and I were watching my belly and it was significantly lopsided from her sticking her but out :)

This is EXACTLY almost word for word what I just said to someone. About the movements being different and then literally before I hopped online my right side was so lopsided and really hard, I think it had to have been is butt pressing right there!!! too funny!

Im excited for you to start your new job!!


----------



## DJF

LOL ... that is funny! She was doing it again last night. It's really funny to see. Glad I am not the only one who notices that the movements feel different. I can be kind of a worry wart so good to know other people feel the same thing. 

How is everything going? Did you figure out your insurance situation?

Not to much longer left!!


----------



## missangie

havent figured it out 100%. he said he can keep me on as full time until april 2nd so then I would be covered for april as well as march. BUT there are still so many what ifs and uncertainity! Since he has people taking over my tasks and classes and what not starting MArch 5th he is going to have me take some unpaid vacation days during that time (which Im kinda looking forward to working less then I am now, Im scheduled 44 hours and this week and next Im working 48ish and I am needing a break big time!) So at this point, I am hoping that this baby decides to come at the end of March (but not tooooo close to the end cause that could screw up insurance haha) OR that he waits until after I have worked April 2nd so that I can have insurance! haha. If only there was a magic 8 ball!!!

For good news, Im leaving to go get a pregnancy massage (my second time EVER getting a massage in my life!) and I have a pedicure gift certificate I might go use after! 

How are you feeling? Have you had a baby shower or are oyu going to??


----------



## DJF

Hope the insurance stuff gets worked out soon! It so complicated.

How was the pregnancy massage? I might need to get one at some point :)

I have been feeling pretty good so far. Hopefully, it stays that way! How about you? My mother-in-law is throwing me a shower but I don't know when it is. I am looking forward to it though. Are you having one? I had 3 mini-showers at work with different departments I have worked with - they all had a going away/baby shower party for me. Baby stuff is so freaking adorable!!


----------



## missangie

the massage was wonderful! I even decided to spoil myself and get a pedicure afterwards! (the best part is, the massage was free- she said it was a gift, she knows my husband and I had a gift card for the pedi!) SO nice to have a "me" day!

My hubbys work is throwing him and I and another couple a baby shower this Friday (their baby is due a week before ours) and then my cousin and sister are throwing one for me Saturday! Plus, my sister-in-law and mother-in-law cant make it to the one Sat. so they are throwing one for me the first saturday of March. I cant believe it!


----------



## purpleish

Hey Everyone

Reading everyone's posts - very jealous.. massage indeed! :)... glad to hear that you are doing well - had my regular check up at the doctors... with yet another ultrasound - would you believe it that the baby has shot up and gone from the 65th percentile to the 95th percentile and is already over 6lb... no wonder I'm huge! lol..... oh and I'm already 2cm dialated.... oh the fun of it all :)

Hopefully she will know that she has to stay put for at least 2+ more weeks (ideally until 37 weeks)... 

So are you all having any braxton hicks as well? lots of kicks waking you up at night? :)....

Take care,

P
x


----------



## missangie

Im jealous you got a scan, I am SO curious how big this baby is right now! I get tons of braxton hicks on my work days. I have a dr's appointment wed. and am going to bring it up, I feel like Im doing WAY too much at work. I can believe you are starting to dialate already. although I do know you can stay at 2 or 3 or whatever for a long time but still, seems crazy that our bodies are getting ready! the time is coming, CANT WAIT!


----------



## purpleish

Hey MA....
Know what you mean about the braxton hicks... especially if I'm sitting up - so if I feel they are coming in waves... I go lie down on my left side... seems to do the trick!

For my first, I was 1cm from about 37 weeks onwards... but they never measured me with an ultrasound... they kept estimating around 7lb.. and he was a beautiful bouncing 8lb 4oz at 39 weeks... no figure!

Anyway - when are you looking to finish work? I'm hoping to work right until DD... (I work out of my home office so it's a little easier for me to manage).

All the best,

P
x

PS have you decided on any names yet?


----------



## missangie

I wonder if they will give me a estimated weight at my appt on wednesday?

I am planning on working through April 2nd so that I can keep my insurance through the month of April (due date is April 5th) The good news is, we have a few people taking over my classes and a couple new employees who just started and will take over some of mine starting March 5th. So hopefully March will be much easier for me work-wise! 

We have chose the name Parker Michael (Michael is my husbands middle name) Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## purpleish

Hi!

Hope March will be easier for you.... We have our quarter end this month so we're really hectic... but march hopefully will be quieter for me too!...

Name wise - we let our son name his sister .... so we like 

Mya Joan (pronounced My-a)

Joan after my late grandmother... she would have been so proud!

P
x


----------



## DJF

missangie - your day of pampering sounds wonderful!! 

purpleish - wow baby is already pretty big. That's amazing! Glad to hear things are going well. Love the name Mya! We are naming our little girl Aria Andrea. Andrea is after my husbands mother.

I started my new job yesterday. So Feb and March should be easier for me as I am only going into the office 3 days/week. I am planning on working up until the minute I have contractions :) 

I am not sure if I have had Braxton Hick's contractions or not. There have been a few times where my stomach feels really hard but I don't know. I have a growth scan on Monday so hopefully I will know how big she is!!!


----------



## missangie

I love both Aria and Mya (not just saying that!)


----------



## DJF

Thanks!!


----------



## missangie

had my 32 week appt today and baby is head down my midwife said. hope he stays that way! I dont go back for another 4 weeks which I thought was weird since most pregos I know start going every 2 weeks by now. But Im not complaining, less time at the Dr is fine by me!


----------



## purpleish

Fantastic news MissA :) and yes its good news that they dont want to see you for another 4 weeks... :)

DJF> thats a lovely name... :) and yes, contractions feel like a tightening from top to bottom :).... 

I have weekly checkups now... oh the fun!

P
x


----------



## DJF

missangie - that's great news!! Head down is def a good thing :)

Can't believe how close we all are!!!

I have a growth scan on Monday. I am curious to find out how big she is. I can definitely tell she is bigger because when she moves it feels like she doesn't have as much space. I fell her rolling around all the time recently.

Everything else has been going good. I have had some back pain the last couple of days which I think is due to the growth spurt my tummy had this week. How have you guys been doing?

Started my new job this week and love it so far!! A little stressful trying to figure out my unpaid leave but it will be worth it in the end to be home an extra 2 days week.


----------



## missangie

glad you are loving your new job so far!!!! Let us know how the scan goes!


----------



## purpleish

Hi DJF
Glad your new job is going well.. how did the scan go? My doc appt went well today - no further dilation so just have to see her in 2 weeks... fun!

Hope all is ok MissA with you too,

P
x


----------



## DJF

Scan went well! She is 4lbs and 15 ounces which is the 40th percentile. I thought she would be bigger because she measured bigger than my due dates at previous ultrasounds and this time she is measuring smaller than her due date. But the doctor said she looked great and everything was normal. Had my OB appointment after the ultrasound and she also said everything was good. The OB said the head was smaller (but within normal ranges) and that's not a bad thing for delivery.

Purpleish - glad to hear your appointment went well today and that you didn't dilate further. I haven't had my cervix checked yet but I think she will check it at my next appointment in 2 weeks.

I have been getting horrible heartburn. Anyone else?

Can't believe how close it is. I really can't wait to meet her!!!


----------



## missangie

loving the updates, good news for everyone it sounds like!

I need to have a pity party for a moment... I had a baby shower Friday at my husbands work and then one on Saturday with my family and friends. Friday morning i woke up with a cold and wasnt feeling too great but the shower went well and was really nice. Was driving home from it with the worst ear pain ever and couldnt sleep that whole night, I KNEW it was an ear infection. So I go to urgent care when they opened at 1000am on Saturday and waited forever and then found out I have an ear infection in both ears, pink eye in both eyes (gross!) and a sinus infection. I go home and sleep until 1:00 and woke up in tears because I thought I shouldnt go to my shower (my mom and sisters convinced to go and just not hug or be too close to anyone haha) and so I showered and got ready (had no energy for hair or make up, I looked horrid!) and went to my shower. I felt awful but it was still really nice. Everyone was very sweet and understanding! Slept all day Sunday and was back to work today since Ive been on antibiotics since Saturday, I cant hear out of my one ear at all, its so clogged and now I have this cough that wont go away! ahhhhh this shouldnt be allowed when you are pregnant! 

okay end pity party!

the best thing that happened this weekend was hubby helped me organize the babies room so the furniture is in place and everything is sorta in its spot and it actually looks like a nursery now. just need to get a few things on the walls to make it look cuter! 

I am SO ready for Parker to get here!! (but I know he needs some more cookin time) ;-) 

Hope you all have a wonderful week!


----------



## DJF

missangie - that sounds horrible!! I hope everything clears up soon. It's hard enough being pregnant let alone having an ear infection and pink eye on top of it. Hopefully you can take it easy this week. Glad to hear the shower went well and the room is coming together.

I am looking forward to getting her room done. We have the furniture in and painted. We needed to install new closet doors in that room and found out the door frame was not a standard size. So we tore apart the frame this weekend and now have to rebuild it, install doors, and fix the paint around the closet! Hopefully it won't take too long. We also need some decorations - pictures, lamps, etc.


----------



## missangie

DJF said:


> missangie - that sounds horrible!! I hope everything clears up soon. It's hard enough being pregnant let alone having an ear infection and pink eye on top of it. Hopefully you can take it easy this week. Glad to hear the shower went well and the room is coming together.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting her room done. We have the furniture in and painted. We needed to install new closet doors in that room and found out the door frame was not a standard size. So we tore apart the frame this weekend and now have to rebuild it, install doors, and fix the paint around the closet! Hopefully it won't take too long. We also need some decorations - pictures, lamps, etc.

Wow sounds like a lot of work! Bet that will feel nice once you are finished. I think once we get a lamp and the pictures hung on the wall it will feel complete!!! (although the closet needs some organizing shelves or bins or something!)


----------



## DJF

Post some pictures when it is complete!! I am looking forward to the room being completely done.


----------



## missangie

https://www.parkerlaws.com/baby-room/organizing-the-baby-room/

there is a little video my hubby did of the room and how it looks so far!


----------



## DJF

The room looks great!! All ready for your little boy :)


----------



## purpleish

Hey ALl
Sorry I havent been around for a while...
First of all... MissA - how are you feeling? hope you're feeling better.... its horrible to be sick when you're pregnant.... the nursery looks lovely :) the colors and theme are gorgeous!.... you'll love the video monitor - I have one and wouldnt have been able to cope without it :)

DJF> I hope you're not up and down the ladders doing all that work :).... although I'm sure it will look fantastic when its all done :)...

As for me - had gastro last week - lost almost 5lbs.... although somehow gained it all back the following week.. so will be interesting to see what the doctor says!... Have an OBGYN appt on Tuesday, then a scan on Wednesday....

Nursery is pretty much done - although disappointed as wanted a matching lamp for the room and only after I've bought everything else, do I find out that the lamp has been discontinued :( boo hoo!... will just have to find an alternative or get creative :)

Hope you're both doing well - not long to go now hey? you both excited? how are those braxton hicks treating you?...

Take care,

P
x


----------



## Aliciaxo

Hey everyone, I'm new to BnB and just wanted to introduce myself. I'm from Ontario, CA and I'm due April 15th.


----------



## purpleish

Aliciaxo said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to BnB and just wanted to introduce myself. I'm from Ontario, CA and I'm due April 15th.

Hi Aliciaxo,
Welcome :) not long to go for you too then? :) How are things over in Ontario? :)

P


----------



## DJF

Aliciaxo - welcome and congrats!! How has everything been going for you?

Purpleish - glad to hear you are feeling better. I can't imagine being sick and pregnant. Post some pics of your nursery - I would love to see it!!

I have been staying off the ladder :) Mostly just watching my husband do the work and passing him tools. He was supposed to put it back together last weekend but ended up coming down with the flu. Hopefully, it will be done this week.

I bought a bunch of stuff to pack in the bag for the hospital but actually need to pack it. So will probably do that this weekend and install the car seat :) How is everything coming along for everyone else?

The pregnancy is going pretty well but the heartburn lately has been horrible! Also, I am exhausted and not sleeping well. Only about 5 more weeks to go though so can't complain too much!

I decided to switch hospitals because of insurance reasons and meet the new OB practice in 2 weeks. Kind of stressful but the hospital I am delivering at is brand new and is all private rooms with a space for dad to sleep so should be good in the end.


----------



## missangie

Welcome Alicia!!!! 

Dont have much time to write but will say that my belly has totally grown this week! (i take weekly pictures and it really popped out there, crazy!) 

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!

DJF what are you taking for the heartburn? I take 75mg of Zantac twice a day plus anywhere from 3-8 tums usually in the evening/middle of the night! helps a little but my goodness heartburn is horrible isnt it?!


----------



## DJF

My belly seems to have grown this week to! I finally took some pics today but need to upload them to my computer still.

I take pepcid occasionally. I was taking Tums but ran out and I am so sick of them I don't want to buy them again :) I probably should pick something up to help.


----------



## DJF

34 weeks 3 days
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2276.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2277.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2278.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2279.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## missangie

you look GREAT! I love your shirt!


----------



## DJF

Thanks!! I sent the pics to my family and my grandmother emailed back"That shirt is so busy at first you really don't notice how big you are." I was like Thanks :(

I had the worst heartburn I have ever had last night. I took some pepcid which helped but I still couldn't lay down so had to sleep propped up in a sitting position. I am so exhausted today!


----------



## missangie

ME TOO! I ended up going downstairs and slept sitting up on the couch! hope tonight is better for you.


----------



## DJF

Last night was better!! There is an old wives tale that says if you have bad heartburn the baby will be born with hair. I told my husband the other night that I hope this heartburn is worth something and she is born with hair :)


----------



## missangie

Ive heard that too! I wonder if it will be true for us. Id be shocked since me and my two sisters were bald FOREVER and my hubby and his brother didnt have much hair when they were born. My friend just gave birth this last weekend and I got to meet her little boy, he has a ton of hair and is SO cute!!! I also have a friend who had her baby Monday and I have another friend being induced tomorrow. Im surrounded by newborns which makes me even more excited for my own!


----------



## DJF

I was also bald forever!! I don't really have any hair in my baby pics until I am like 5 :)

That's exciting to be surrounded by so many newborns. My neighbor just had a little boy on Jan 15th. He is adorable. But holding him made me a little nervous about having a baby. He cried as soon as I touched him and it kinda hit home that I will taking a little helpless human home from the hospital with me. I am definitely more excited than nervous! But it's going to be such a new experience and I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## purpleish

Hey All...

Would you believe it - my cough AND cold have come back with vengeance... not a happy camper... on a more positive note - had another scan of the baby done - she's down to the 79th percentile (little over 9 lb's if I deliver full term)... and the technician re-looked at my last scan and said the previous tech overestimated everything!.... hurrah!

Sorry to hear that heartburn is causing you all so much grief - i've had to cut out juice or anything acidic and I try not to eat anything after 7pm - or I get it too at night....

Apart from the cough/cold things are going well - nursery still not complete - ordered 2 valances (from different people) and of course - they are different heights (ARGH).... so have to fix that before I send a pic ok? :)

Baby is def head down and ready to come - 2cm dilated and 60% effaced.... but am told she needs to stay put until 37 weeks... which would be a week on sunday.... ooooooh!... exciting stuff!

Trying to knit like crazy and finish a few blankets (one for my son and one for the baby), but who knows if I'll be able to complete them in time lol...

Hope everyone is ok and look forward to seeing your updates,

P
x

PS my bump is HUGE lol.... I'll try and get a photo taken at some point and upload it!


----------



## missangie

Im sorry your cold has came back, definitely not fun especially at this point when Im sure youre uncomfortable just from being pregnant! 

I cant wait for my appt Monday to see if I am dilated at all or anything. (I know the number doesnt mean much but Im very curious!) 

I also have my 4th and final baby shower this weekend! Im thankful for all the gifts and showers and what not but itll be nice to be able to figure out what all I need after this weekend and start to buy the rest of the stuff before my little boy comes! 

Purpleish, definitely post a pic if you can, i wanna see!!!


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - sorry to hear your cold came back! That's horrible. Glad to hear the baby is doing well - looks like she is pretty big. Can't wait to see a pic of your nursery.

Missangie - how did your shower go?

I haven't been checked at all yet to see if I am dilated. I am going to the new OBs office on Tuesday so we will see if they measure me.

Had my baby shower today! It was great!! So now just need to get organized, wash things, and figure out what else we need to buy.


----------



## missangie

glad your shower went well! 

Mine was really fun and got some great things. I am glad to be all done with the showers so that I can now go out and buy the rest of what we need! My sister is coming over next weekend to help me organize everything and set up the nursery with all the little things. I have already washed and organized all of the clothes and put the older sizes in bins under the crib! 

DJF, youll have to let us know how Tuesday goes! Ill update you all after my appointment tomorrow. 

purpleish, are you feeling better? I hope so!


----------



## missangie

had my 36 week appt today, they even did an ultrasound to confirm that he is head down (just a quick in office one but It was a very pleasant surprise! He was sucking on his hand, so cute!) 

my midwife told me she thinks he will come early. Im not dilated at all though but my cervix is very short and she said his head is VERY low. Not sure why she thinks he will come early but i sure hope she is right!!! 

Are any of you experiencing a ton of swelling in your legs/feet? Mine are SO bad, I look hideous. My midwife said they are some of the worst swollen feet and ankles she has seen but I dont have any signs of pre eclampsia which is good!

Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## DJF

That's exciting that you got an ultrasound in the office! It always makes me feel reassured when I see the baby on the screen. Glad to hear he is head down. So cute about the hand!

Also, it's exciting that you might have him earlier rather than later. I haven't had an internal exam yet but my 36 week appointment is today so I might know later.

I haven't had much swelling in my legs and feet but from what I have heard that's pretty common. I have been having some bad insomnia though. I have been awake since about 3am and I just gave up on trying to fall asleep again. It's 5:30 am now. Yesterday night I was up for 3 hours in the middle of the night. I think this baby is prepping me for the sleepless nights when she arrives!


----------



## purpleish

Hi All....

Feeling a lot better thanks, still coughing here and there - but managing to cope and just deal with it.. if its anything like my last pregnancy, within a few weeks of delivering, I should have the energy to fight this off once and for all!....

I unfortunately did not have a shower on my previous pregnancy nor this one... the last one my 'friend' at the time said she was too busy to organize one, so for this pregnancy, just kept it quiet and as a result - no shower even mentioned... I'm glad you both had a great time though :)

MissA - yes, lots and lots of swelling, esp. by the end of the day - started wearing my compression tights on both legs now - it helps somewhat, but only thing that will truly help is to keep as much as you can off your feet!

DJF> sorry to hear about your insomnia, I had that for a few weeks, in the end, switched beds which helped for a while lol... also realized I was waaay too hot!...

Well, my next OBGYN appointment is tomorrow - let's see what fun that brings - hopefully all is good (would like to be dilated a little more lol)... and I have enough fluid etc for the baby... I'll be 37 weeks this weekend, so as long as I get to 37 weeks I can deliver at my local hospital (as they do not have a NICU)....

Take care girls - we're almost there!

P
x


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better! Hopefully you kick this thing soon. Sorry you didn't have a shower. My mother-in-law planned mine as my family is all in Canada. Let us know how your appointment goes.

My appointment today was very eventful! Started to have contractions in the middle of my appointment. Brand new OB office, first time I met them, and my records weren't there yet. Checked my cervix and I was 1cm dilated. They put me on a monitor and I was having contractions every 2-3 minutes. They tracked down my medical records then sent me to the hospital. At the hospital they gave me IV fluids for a couple of hours and continued to monitor me. The contractions slowed down and were smaller. Still only 1 cm dilated after a couple hours. So was sent home! Rested for a bit and the contractions seem to have stopped.


----------



## missangie

wow! eventful visit, DJF! Babies are coming sooooon!!!!!!!


----------



## purpleish

Oh WOW!
Thats def' an eventful visit!... did you feel the contractions? Were they painful or ok? :) 

Things are moving for us all.... will let you know how my appointment goes later on tonight...

P
x


----------



## DJF

They were painful in the beginning but then the pain went away and all I felt was my stomach tightening. I didn't know what was happening in beginning as I definitely was not expecting contractions. I got a pretty bad pain in my lower abdomen and told the MW when she came back in the room. She looked at my stomach and it was really tight and she told em I was having a contraction :) I had no clue! At least now I kinda know what to expect. No more contractions since Tuesday which is good. I would like her to be at least 37 weeks when she comes. The Dr said I could either have her any day or it could be 4 weeks from now so we will see.

How is everyone?


----------



## missangie

Purpleish, how was your appt? 

Ive been having lots of braxton hicks contractions for the past week now. I notice them more in the evening, they were even every 5 minutes for a few hours one night (which normally they are more random so I was starting to worry that night but went to bed and woke up feeling fine) When I went on monday, my midwife said "youre having a contraction right now" I didnt even notice until she said that, that my tummy was all tight since Im so used to them now! I went to the store today for the last few things I needed for my hospital bag. I cant wait to meet my baby (but I definitely would like him to stay put until he is at least full term!) 

I cant wait to hear baby news from all of you and see pictures, we are getting SO close!


----------



## purpleish

Hi All...
Doing well, appt went fine - had a quick ultrasound, but wasnt able to see the screen or anything... baby's head is waaaay low - and im having contractions most days now - my mother arrives a week on tuesday, so baby needs to stay put until then... (babysitter for my toddler during delivery).... heartbeat was good and my blood pressure was back to normal (90 over 60).... which was a relief....

now on weekly appointments... and told that she will check me for dilation next week... hopefully its up to 3 or so :) will see!

I havent put on any weight, which they were sort of worried about, so I'm back on the junk/chocolate and extra carbs again - so will see what happens!

Hard to eat though when the butt is pressing on your stomach - no? :)

Hope you both have a great w/e

P
x


----------



## missangie

I feel like Im the only one at this point in pregnancy who is going every 2 weeks. (just started that too, went at 32 weeks then 36 and now its every 2 weeks until this baby is outta here!) makes me nervous to not go next week with my feet and legs being so swollen and with all these contractions, I may call and see if I can go in just to my mind at ease!! 

so glad your blood pressure is back to normal purpleish!


----------



## purpleish

Hi All,

MissA -know what you mean about the swelling, do you have any compression socks i.e. those you use for flying? try and pick some up from boots or something - higher compression the better (I'm on 30-40)...... also told to keep my feet up - which is difficult when I'm still working at a desk lol..

just on countdown now, got the bassinet out last night and it is officially by the side of my bed!... oooh exciting stuff :)

Hope you are all well and talk soon,

P
x


----------



## DJF

Sorry I haven't been online in a while but big news - Baby Aria is here!!!

Saturday night my water broke at 9pm. At first it was a small burst of water after I coughed and I thought I might have peed myself. Went to the bathroom then started walking down the hall with no bottoms on to get a clean pair out of my room and water started trickling down my leg. We headed to the hospital and arrived there around 10:30pm. My water started gushing as soon as we got in the hospital. Who knew there was so much in there! They induced my contractions because I was only 1cm and having very mild contractions. My contractions started around 11 or 12 and she was born at 8:53am. 6lbs 7oz, 19 inches long. We are both home and doing great.
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-11_10-38-53_670.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









2012-03-11_17-36-37_793.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









2012-03-13_13-02-29_848.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1









2012-03-13_13-10-23_880.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## missangie

DJF said:


> Sorry I haven't been online in a while but big news - Baby Aria is here!!!
> 
> Saturday night my water broke at 9pm. At first it was a small burst of water after I coughed and I thought I might have peed myself. Went to the bathroom then started walking down the hall with no bottoms on to get a clean pair out of my room and water started trickling down my leg. We headed to the hospital and arrived there around 10:30pm. My water started gushing as soon as we got in the hospital. Who knew there was so much in there! They induced my contractions because I was only 1cm and having very mild contractions. My contractions started around 11 or 12 and she was born at 8:53am. 6lbs 7oz, 19 inches long. We are both home and doing great.

Ah! Congratulations!!! I have news too. PARKER IS HERE! On Monday (3/12) I woke up at 3:30am to a gush in bed and I stood up and it kept gushing, I called labor and delivery and they told me to come in. Was having contractions every 3 minutes by the time we got there and by 6:30 we were settled in our room and I having contractions right after each other. Since I was only 36 weeks and 4 days my doula wasnt "on call" yet but we called her to let her know and she had some commitments she couldnt get out of but said she could come for at least an hour. She got there and updated that she could stay a little longer and then later she found out she could be there the whole time and what a blessing that was. She was amazing. I wasn't getting a break in between contractions and was trying to labor on the birthing ball, rocking against my husband, against the bed, etc.. and finally went into the tub and that helped SO much. After awhile I remember saying "I cant do this, I just cant do this" and my nurse called for the midwife to come check me so that I can have some sort of idea where we were at (I hadnt been checked at all) and when she checked me I was 9 cm and about 5 minutes later I was out of the tub and pushing. Pushed for almost 2 hours, got a 3rd degree tear and my little guy was here. For being only 36 weeks and 4 days he was pretty big, 7 lbs 4 ounces and 20 inches long and I am SO in love with him. :cloud9: I am pretty shocked at how swollen my face is though and I broke pretty much every blood vessel in my face, shoulders and eyes so I look pretty scary and cant wait to look a little more "normal" (at least everyones looking at him and not me, right? haha)


----------



## purpleish

OMG...

First of all - congrats to you BOTH - SOOOO happy for you and glad to hear that you are all ok :)

I've been having pretty heavy contractions since yesterday.... and having another OBGYN appt today - so will see what she says!..... SOOO jealous :) but very happy for you both.... hope you want to stay in touch.. would be good to have 'new' mums to talk to :)

Hope things are going well :) YAY! Welcome to the world Aria and Parker!

P
x


----------



## purpleish

DJF said:


> Sorry I haven't been online in a while but big news - Baby Aria is here!!!
> 
> Saturday night my water broke at 9pm. At first it was a small burst of water after I coughed and I thought I might have peed myself. Went to the bathroom then started walking down the hall with no bottoms on to get a clean pair out of my room and water started trickling down my leg. We headed to the hospital and arrived there around 10:30pm. My water started gushing as soon as we got in the hospital. Who knew there was so much in there! They induced my contractions because I was only 1cm and having very mild contractions. My contractions started around 11 or 12 and she was born at 8:53am. 6lbs 7oz, 19 inches long. We are both home and doing great.

What a great story... sounds like you coped ok - mind if I ask if you did gas/air/epidural?... seems that things moved pretty quick for you though :)

6lbs 7oz is a lovely size :)... and she looks beautiful!

Congrats to you and your family :)


----------



## purpleish

missangie said:


> Ah! Congratulations!!! I have news too. PARKER IS HERE! On Monday (3/12) I woke up at 3:30am to a gush in bed and I stood up and it kept gushing, I called labor and delivery and they told me to come in. Was having contractions every 3 minutes by the time we got there and by 6:30 we were settled in our room and I having contractions right after each other. Since I was only 36 weeks and 4 days my doula wasnt "on call" yet but we called her to let her know and she had some commitments she couldnt get out of but said she could come for at least an hour. She got there and updated that she could stay a little longer and then later she found out she could be there the whole time and what a blessing that was. She was amazing. I wasn't getting a break in between contractions and was trying to labor on the birthing ball, rocking against my husband, against the bed, etc.. and finally went into the tub and that helped SO much. After awhile I remember saying "I cant do this, I just cant do this" and my nurse called for the midwife to come check me so that I can have some sort of idea where we were at (I hadnt been checked at all) and when she checked me I was 9 cm and about 5 minutes later I was out of the tub and pushing. Pushed for almost 2 hours, got a 3rd degree tear and my little guy was here. For being only 36 weeks and 4 days he was pretty big, 7 lbs 4 ounces and 20 inches long and I am SO in love with him. :cloud9: I am pretty shocked at how swollen my face is though and I broke pretty much every blood vessel in my face, shoulders and eyes so I look pretty scary and cant wait to look a little more "normal" (at least everyones looking at him and not me, right? haha)

Congrats MissA - have to take my hat off to you to do this without any meds... I know I couldnt with my 1st.... sorry to hear about the tear - take care of yourself.... those rubber rings for swimming are great to sit on (doughnuts...) if you need them :)

I'm sure the blood vessels will calm down soon :) either that or you can just say you're feeling radiant and so happy about the birth!...

Take care of yourself,

P
x


----------



## DJF

Purpleish - I had an epidural which for me was the best thing ever! My contractions were induced with potusin (not sure on spelling) which the OB said would make things more painful. At first my contractions were painful but I could handle them. Then all of a sudden they got really bad. I asked for an epidural but of course someone else had asked for one 5 minutes before I did :) I had no sense of time - they told me it would be about 15 mins before I could get one but my husband told me after it was 45 minutes before they came. I was crying and saying I didn't want to do it anymore. The epidural kicked in right away and I was actually able to sleep for a little while. I pushed for about 30 minutes and she was out.

Keep us posted on how you are doing? It sounds like your little munchkin might come before your due date as well. So exciting!!!

missangie - congratulations!!!!! I can't believe we both had our little ones so early. That's amazing that you were able to have a natural delivery - I don't think I could have done that.

How is everything going?

I would definitely like to stay in touch. This is a whole new world for me. Aria is doing fairly well but her bilirubin is high. We had blood drawn today and have to go back first thing in the morning to get it drawn again. If it gets higher they are going to admit her for blue light therapy. I hope it doesn't come to that. The pediatrician said the only thing I could do is feed her every 2 hours to try to get her to pee/poop it out of her system. So I have a long night ahead of me of no sleep. It's going to be tough too because she really likes to sleep. She hardly ever wakes up on her own to feed and I am usually waking her up. Hope tonight goes well!


----------



## missangie

here is the story of Parker's birth, if you're interested! https://www.parkerlaws.com/uncategorized/parkers-birth-story/


----------



## missangie

djf, parker doesnt wake on his own to eat either, i have to set an alarm! 

how is she doing now, do you have to use the lights? 

purpleish, how are you feeling?


----------



## DJF

missangie - great birth story!!! We had also gone to Babies R Us to get the last minute things we needed/wanted for her. We had gone to the store on Sat, came home to drop everything off, then met some friends for dinner. When we came home we were planning on hanging the last few things in her room (valences and pics) and putting away everything we had bought that day. Well that didn't end up happening as my water broke half way though hanging up the 2nd of 3 valences (my husband was actually hanging them I was just watching and passing him tools) :) Parker is absolutely beautiful!!! I am very impressed that you were able to deliver naturally. My cervix was checked when I first got to the hospital and then it wasn't checked again until 2 hours after the epidural at which point I was completely dilated. I kind of wonder now how dilated I was at the point right before I got the epidural. It was the most pain I have ever experienced and I kept saying I didn't want to do it anymore :) I wonder now if I was almost completely dilated at that point.

Aria is doing really well! The last 2 nights I have been setting my alarm for every 2 hours to wake her up and feed her. Her bilirubin was checked yesterday and it had gone down a touch so we don't have to do light therapy. They said she has already reached her peak. They recommended sitting with her in the sun behind a window if possible to also help it go down but of course it has been really cloudy since she has had jaundice. The sun cam up for a little yesterday and my husband held her in the sun for a bit. Her weight is also going back up. At the visit on Thursday she was down to 5lbs 11oz (5lbs 13 oz was the 10% cutoff) but when we went back yesterday she was 5lbs 15oz! We go back on Tuesday for another weight check.

How is Parker doing?

Purpleish - How are you doing? Any sign of your little one yet?


----------



## missangie

Im kinda worried about Parker and breastfeeding. Not sure if he is getting what he should be. All he does is sleep, barely wakes all day and its very hard to keep him awake to feed him. He was born Monday and on Wednesday he had the meconium poop that morning and he didnt poop again until last night (Friday night) and he has been pooping more today but I have noticed his urine is more of a dark yellow. Luckily, we have an appointment with a lactation specialist tomorrow where thy will weigh him, Ill feed him and they will weigh him again. Im just finding that breastfeeding is very stressful right now because I feel like maybe Im doing something wrong or that something is wrong with him but I am very determined to be able to breastfeed and really do not want to have to supplement with formula at all. Sorry, Im rambling....


----------



## DJF

I completely understand how you feel. I worried about that too but the last 2 days have gone really well. The lactation consultant should be able to help you. My pediatrician's office has one and she sat with me for 2 feeds to make sure everything is going well and it was a big help. My milk just came in on Wed. Yesterday it was a lot easier to wake her to feed and recently she has started to wake up on her own. Parker will get there!!! I have noticed that sometimes when she gets hungry she doesn't completely wake up but starts moving around and rooting with her mouth, I think I have gotten better at listening for those cues.

How did last night go?


----------



## missangie

feedings have been going better, im trying to just nurse him more often during the day since he doesnt always stay awake for long but at night he does really well!

we had newborn pics taken today and were given a sneak peak https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/1051/48630056768000815260100.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DJF

So adorable!! That is a great photo. He is absolutely beautiful.

I had maternity photos scheduled for March 17th but Aria early arrival changed that :) I have rescheduled the shoot for the 30th and they will be newborn photos instead. Can't wait to have them done. The hospital I delivered at has a professional photographer so we had some photos done in the hospital - thought I would wait a few weeks to get the other photos so that they are a bit different.

Aria is back up to her birth weight!! So I have been given permission to let her sleep at night. I got a couple 4 hour stretches of sleep last night. She gets really fussy at night sometimes when I try to get her to go back to sleep but never does that during the day. Hopefully that will change.

How is everything else going?


----------



## missangie

DJF said:


> She gets really fussy at night sometimes when I try to get her to go back to sleep but never does that during the day. Hopefully that will change.

thats EXACTLY how Parker is!


----------



## DJF

Glad to know we are not the only ones!! Last night went a lot better. She slept 5.5 hours at one point.


----------



## missangie

jealous! I am still setting my alarm and waking him every 3 hours to eat. Im hoping when we go to his 2 wk appt monday he will be gaining enough weight where I wont have to do that at night anymore and maybe get an extra hour or so of sleep between feedings!


----------



## missangie

purpleish, just a few more days until your due date! how are you feeling? still havin contractions?


----------



## DJF

missangie said:


> jealous! I am still setting my alarm and waking him every 3 hours to eat. Im hoping when we go to his 2 wk appt monday he will be gaining enough weight where I wont have to do that at night anymore and maybe get an extra hour or so of sleep between feedings!

It is nice being able to sleep a little bit longer. Hopefully you will be able to let him sleep longer after your appointment. Aria slept for 5.5 hours at one point last night and it made a world of difference. Plus she was more awake today during the day.


----------



## purpleish

Hey All,
SO sorry I havent been on for a while - been rather hectic around here!.... well, I went for my 37 week checkup on Thurs 15th... and the doctor examined me and basically said - get to the hospital, you're having a baby! (I was over 4cm dialated).... went to the hospital... monitored - but as they were so busy and I didnt progress, I was asked to go home.... next day - not feeling too good, went back to the hospital at 10.30 at night... got examined - and was told - congrats, you'll have your baby by midnight!... I thought they were joking..... but no - I waited for the epidural, they broke my water and approx 1h 30 mins later, I was holding my daughter!... born at 37 weeks on the 17th March... 3640 g :).... 
My mum arrived the next day - and was happy but shocked to see the early arrival!... needless to say its been catch up ever since, she's doing well - I'm still sleeping on the couch - and my DH is looking after the toddler upstairs... so we're both doing ok :)

Only slight hic-cup is my son has got hand foot and mouth disease from daycare.. so having to keep him home until the spots disappear!...

How are things going with you two? enjoying motherhood? sleeping ok? Hopefully now I'm on maternity leave, I can check in more often,

*hugs* to you all,

Purple
x


----------



## missangie

amazing that all three of us had our babies pretty early and right around the same time! Congrats to you purpleish!


----------



## purpleish

Thanks :) finally finished the nursery too! Will try and post some pics :)


----------



## DJF

Congrats purpleish!!! Would love to see some pictures of her :) It is amazing we all had our babies around 37 weeks. A friend of mine who was due April 6th also had her baby at 37 weeks. Must be something in the air.

Sorry I haven't been on in awhile. Taking care of Aria has been a bit overwhelming. She sleeps great at night but doesn't sleep much during the day. She takes about 3 hour to hour and a half naps and is up the rest of the day. When she is up I have to pay attention to her pretty much the whole time. Makes getting things done challenging. My email inbox is so full!! Plus I am still trying to finish the thank you cards from my shower.

I love being a mom!! It is definitely overwhelming at times being so needed by a little one. I started pumping recently which has helped. Now I can leave the house for a few hours and my husband can watch her. I saw a movie with a friend this weekend which was nice! I am starting to go a little stir crazy at home this week. I have never been good at just hanging out at home.

How are you guys doing?


----------



## DJF

We had newborn photos done recently! I don't have the prints yet but here is a link to a blog with some of the pics. So happy with how they turned out!!

https://fayebernoulli.com/blog/2012/04/philadelphia-family-photographer-baby-aria/


----------



## missangie

dont have time to write much but those pictures turned out so great. Aria is beautiful and you look great too!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the nursery


----------



## DJF

Thanks! We were trying to finish the nursery when my water broke :) She was determined to see the room .. lol!


----------



## purpleish

Hey All...
Wow - doesnt time fly... and boy are things busy!.... Been a rough couple of weeks - Mya was diagnosed with tongue tie and had to have a snip... so just dealing with that, and they also think that she has reflux... as she just throws up most of her milk most of the time!...
My toddler has got over the HFM disease, but now has a double ear infection!.... just cant win....
Needless to say I'm grateful if I get a shower in the morning... anything else is a bonus :)

Hope things are going well for both of you and we can talk more when things settle down a little more!

All the best,

P
x


----------



## DJF

Hey Purpleish,

Sounds like a lot has been going on for you!! I can't even imagine - it's so busy having a newborn at home let alone dealing with health issues. Hope things get better.

Things are going pretty good for us. We are starting to get into a bit of a routine at bedtime which is nice. Naps we are still working on. She is finally big enough to fit in the baby bjorn which is nice because it frees up my hands. Problem is she likes to sleep in it and I don't want her to get in the habit of only napping in the bjorn. She napped in her bassinet this morning but now is asleep in the bjorn. I might try to transfer her to her bassinet shortly.

How is everyone?


----------



## purpleish

Heya...
Know what you mean about the bjorn, I have something similar... and Mya adores it - always loves to sleep on me - the heat, the heartbeat etc... I tried to transfer her to her rocker but she always wakes up!... unfortunately she cant sleep flat on her back yet (reflux)... but we'll get there in the end.. and at least at night she seems to be sleeping a little longer... up to 2.5 hrs now :)

Toddler is doing well, back at daycare and we're all a lot better for it!.. he loves the place and they do so much in a day more than i ever could :)

Hope you're all doing well, would love to hear how you are all doing.... :)

P
x

PS perhaps facebook/msn would be easier for instant catchups? let me know what you think :) x


----------



## missangie

purpleish and djf, Id love to add you two on facebook if you wouldnt mind! Ill PM both of you my first and last name so you can find me on there if you are interested. Im always adding pictures of the little guy and updating our blog about him too but seem to be bad about coming on here as much!

Purpleish, I cant believe you are only up to 2.5 hours and you have a toddler, I bet you are exhausted! Parker has the opposite problem, he is ALWAYS sleeping. Yesterday we got our first big smile finally. I have two friends with babies within a few weeks age difference and both of them were cooing and smiling so much earlier (i know you shouldnt compare but its hard not to!)


----------



## DJF

Glad to hear you guys are doing well!! Aria is great - and is sleeping 6-8 hours for her first stretch of sleep at night. She makes up for it by not really napping during the day. She'll nap in the baby bjorn, car, or stroller but that's about it. Eventually she'll need to nap in a crib as she is starting daycare in July. In a month I think I will start trying harder to get her to nap on her own.

Went back to work last week. It was good but hard to be away from her. I missed her so much but at least it is only 3 days a week and I get a HUGE smile from her when I get home.

Missangie - I added you as a friend on facebook.

Purpleish - If you want to connect on facebook send me your info in a private message. I am not sure if you would be able to add me if I sent you my info. I blocked my page from searches.


----------

